# Gratulationsthread, ob Geburtstag, bestandene Prüfung oder Familienzuwachs etc.



## juchhu (11. Oktober 2006)

Tach zusammen,

auf besonderen Wunsch vieler und Idee von Klaus @Redking gibt es hier nun für unser Unterforum Köln, Bonn, Aachen und Umgebung einen eigenen Gratulationthread.

Der Anlass ist fast egal, ob es sich um Geburtstag, bestandene Prüfung, Familienzuwachs etc. handelt, hier soll alles rein, was einen freudigen Anlass hat.

So gehen die Glückwünsche in den einzelnen Threads nicht unter.

Viel Spass!

VG Martin


----------



## Redking (11. Oktober 2006)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Guillaume! 
Endlich bist du in meinem Alter und ich muss mich fragen wieso du immer vor mir oben bist. 











Viele Grüße und einen schönen Tag
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (11. Oktober 2006)

Glückwunsch an Schokoholiker für die netten Profilbilder  und viel Glück


----------



## Delgado (11. Oktober 2006)

Glückwunsch an volker k zum neuen Lebensabschnitts-Gefährten   

.... und, dass die Trennung vom Alten so gut geklappt hat.


----------



## Cheetah (11. Oktober 2006)

* Joyeux anniversaire Guillaume! ​*


----------



## Tazz (11. Oktober 2006)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch kleiner Franzose 


   
Gruß an Dich Giom von 
Renate


----------



## volker k (11. Oktober 2006)

Delgado schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an volker k zum neuen Lebensabschnitts-Gefährten
> 
> .... und, dass die Trennung vom Alten so gut geklappt hat.



Danke   


Gruß

Volker


----------



## LuckyStrikaa (11. Oktober 2006)

Von mir auch @ Volker K..


----------



## Giom (11. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Renate, hallo Klaus, Hallo Frank,
an der stelle auch vielen dank und bis demnächst in unseren lokalen gebirgen!
viele grüße
guillaume


----------



## Redking (13. Oktober 2006)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch FranG zum Geburtstag. 

Ich wünsche dir alles Gute und viel Zeit zum Biken.

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## juchhu (13. Oktober 2006)

Diesem Glückwunsch schließe ich mich gerne an.

Also,  lieber Frank.

Ich hoffe, Eure Umzugs-, Renovierungs- und Einzugsaktion ist langsam fertig,
damit Du wenigsten noch ein paar Tage vom Goldenen Herbst auf dem Bike erlebst.

Tu heute nicht soviel und lass Dich verwöhnen. 

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (15. Oktober 2006)

Kann man sicher sein  das das Geburtstagskind  auch diese Zeilen liest ??? 

NÖÖ 



Ich könnte eine doppelte Gratulation Aussprechen   ( Nieder schreiben  )


Alles gute zum Geburtstag Jörg   

    


Renate


----------



## Redking (15. Oktober 2006)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Jörg ! 










Viele Grüße und einen schönen Abend
Klaus


----------



## Ommer (15. Oktober 2006)

*Herzliche Geburtstagsgrüße und -Wünsche aus Lindlar an den Würfelfahrer!    *


----------



## bernhardwalter (16. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Jörg @ Schnegge,

von dem " der mit dem Berg kämpft " alles Gute zum junggebliebenden  34. Geburtstag genieße den Tag,die Woche und das ganze Leben mit den Dingen die dir Wichtig sind und Spass machen. 

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Cheetah (16. Oktober 2006)

*Und noch ein Gratulant, alles gute Jörg im neuen Jahr*!   ​


----------



## Beach90 (16. Oktober 2006)

Mal so gernerell und für alle   

Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (17. Oktober 2006)

Hey Jörg, auch von mir noch

   

Bin 'n bißchen spät. Kommt aber trotzdem von  en.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Ommer (17. November 2006)

*Herzliche Geburtstagsgrüße und -Wünsche an den edlen Yeti-Ritter Mathok    !
 *

Ich wünsche Dir viele erfolgreiche Ritte durch Bergisch Land und Umgebung.

_*Trödelkönig*_


----------



## Ghosty9 (18. November 2006)

Hallo [email protected],

von mir ebenfalls alles Gute zum Geburtstag  

   

viele Grüße

Serena


----------



## juchhu (1. Dezember 2006)

Tach zusammen,

ich will von trauriger Kunde berichten  ,
dass ein in unserer Mitte allseits bekannter alter Sack noch älter geworden ist 
und heute den 45. Sackgeburtstag feiert.

Die Frage ist nur, 
ob er aktiv feiert oder schlaff 
und kraftlos auf dem Sofa im Jogginganzug zerknittert rum- bzw. abhängt?

Naja, Lufttrockung ist ja ein Jahrtausende altes bekanntes Mittel der Konservierung. 

Also, Schnuckel auf die nächsten 45 Jahre.  
Auf dass Dir mit 90 immer noch fehlerfrei das Hinterradversetzen am Kottentrail gelingt.  

Ach ja, jetzt habe ich bisher ganz vergessen, 
zu schreiben, wem ich gratulieren will, naja, bin auch schon fast 45. 

Also,  lieber Volker @enrgy!

Feiere schön, lass Dich be ,
und hoffentlich bekommst Du auch ordentlich was zu  und zu  .

Viel Spass an Deinen Geburtstag wünscht Dir

Martin


----------



## Handlampe (2. Dezember 2006)

Von mir natürlich auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag nachträglich, Volker.

Ich hoffe, die Überraschungsparty ist gelungen, leider konnte ich gestern leider nicht, da wir mit der Firma Kart fahren waren, sonst wäre ich natürlich auch erschienen.


----------



## JürgenK (2. Dezember 2006)

Von mir auch Herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Ich wollte ja gestern Abend auch kommen, hab das Essen jetzt noch im Auto. 
Mußte dann aber bis 12 Uhr noch eine Bühne aufbauen und hatte keine Telefonnummer, sonst hätte ich wenigstens angerufen.
Ich hoffe, ihr hattet trotzdem viel Spaß. 
Schade 

Bis denn mal

Jürgen


----------



## juchhu (6. Dezember 2006)

Tach zusammen,

wieder einer in unserer Mitte darf Geburtstag feiern
und das auch noch heute am Nikolaustag. 

 lieber Michael @Pepin!

Feiere schön und runde den heutigen Tag mit einem Nikolaus-Nightride ab.

Viel Spass an Deinen Geburtstag wünscht Dir

Martin


----------



## bernhardwalter (6. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Michael @ Pepin,

eigendlich habe ich erfahren dass du Klaus-Michael heißt desshalb auch Glückwunsch zum heutigen Geburtstag und einen schönen Abend bei eurem Dinner for Two  
Dein Geschenk hast Du dir ja schon selbst ausgesucht ,jetzt brauchst Du nur noch jemand der es Dir schenkt   

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Pepin (6. Dezember 2006)

danke dir für die guten wünsche.
euch heute viel spaß bei der nikolaustour


----------



## Molly (6. Dezember 2006)

Alles gute an Pepin und schönes Wetter zum Geburtstag!
Molly


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (6. Dezember 2006)

Pepin schrieb:


> danke dir für die guten wünsche.
> euch heute viel spaß bei der nikolaustour



Auch von mir noch herzlichen Glückwunsch  , Michael ... 
feier kräftig  und lass Dich reich beschenken  

Bis demnächst wieder im KF ,  7G oder auf der Strasse  

Guido​


----------



## Ommer (6. Dezember 2006)

Pepin hat Geburtstag!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Michael! 



Achim


----------



## Pepin (6. Dezember 2006)

Danke danke


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (6. Dezember 2006)

Hi Micha, 
von mir auch herzliche Glückwünsche zum  Geburtstag .
Laß dich reichlich beschenken .. und was jetzt nicht wird, kannst du ja noch zu Weihnachten bekommen.


----------



## juchhu (1. Februar 2007)

Tach zusammen,

da wollte sich doch so ein Feierabendbiker klamheimlich in die Vierziger schleichen in der Hoffnung, wir würden es nicht bemerken.  


Also,  lieber Christoph @Fietser!

Feiere schön, lass Dich be ,
und hoffentlich bekommst Du auch ordentlich was zu  und zu  .

Viel Spass an Deinen Geburtstag wünscht Dir

Martin


----------



## JürgenK (1. Februar 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> da wollte sich doch so ein Feierabendbiker klamheimlich in die Vierziger schleichen in der Hoffnung, wir würden es nicht bemerken.
> 
> ...




Da @Fietser in der Wüste ist muß wohl der Rest des Teams helfen, die Geschenke anzunehmen.   Im Team hilft man sich nun mal. @Mika ist auch in der Sonne, @vertexto zu weit weg, also nehmen hardy und ich die Geschenke entgegen.  Wir helfen halt wo wir können. 

Jürgen


----------



## Redking (13. Februar 2007)

Da ich es nirgendswo gefunden habe:
Herzlichen Glückwunsch  on any sunday 
Alles Gute in deinem neuen Lebensjahr.

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## JürgenK (14. Februar 2007)

Genau, alles Gute im neuen Lebensabschnitt  

Geschenke braucht man keine mehr, man hat ja schon alles. Zum Lesen sind die Arme zu kurz und so weiter. 

Bis denn mal

Jürgen


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (19. Februar 2007)

Hallo @roadrunner1 Markus

 Herzliche Glückwünsche zu Deinem "halbrunden" von  einem "Pilger-Bruder" bei der TT-Tour nach Moselkern. Hast ja den richtigen Tag zum feieren ausgesucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (22. Februar 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Frank zur Null! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Ich wünsche dir viel Glück, Gesundheit, Zufriedenheit und viele Kilometer auf dem Rad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## juchhu (22. Februar 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch Frank zur Null!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dem schließe ich mich gerne an. 

Mit dem runden Geburtstag sollten wir dem lieben Frank auch gleich Titel und Orden "Bewahrer des wahren Lichtes" verleihen. 
Schließlich kenne ich keinen anderen aus unserer Gemeinschaft, 
der sich so für die Schaffung ordentlichen Lichtes und die großzügige Verteilung an die Unterbeleuchteten  verdient gemacht hat. 

Ein dreifaches Hoch auf den Bewahrer des wahren Lichtes, mein lieber Frank.

VG Martin


----------



## Tazz (22. Februar 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch   Frank ,zum 40 sten 

   Geburtstag    

lass Dich reich Beschenken  

Liebe Grüße
Renate


----------



## Giom (22. Februar 2007)

Hallo Frank,

kannst Du französisch? Wenn nicht, dann rate mal was das hier bedeutet:

_* JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE ! ! !*_ 


Viele Grüsse
Guillaume


----------



## Ommer (22. Februar 2007)

Hallo Frank,

auch von mir alles Gute zum 40. 

_Boldog születesnapot kivanok!!!  

(Geburtstagsgrüße auf ungarisch)


_wünscht Dir 
Achim 
_

_


----------



## ralf (22. Februar 2007)

Hey Frank,

häpie börsdäi alter Mann!  

Ein winziger Schritt für das Universum, aber für jeden Mann ein einschneidendes Ereignis.  ... ...  

Ich hoffe, Du hast das Buch *"Fix und vierzig"* geschenkt bekommen ...  
... ... falls nein, hier der Tip für die, die Dir noch etwas schenken wollen!   
... ja, was da drin steht, da ist was dran...  

Alles Gute, Gruß Ralf  _, der gesten das feuchte Wetter gescheut hat._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (22. Februar 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> 
> kannst Du französisch?* Wenn nicht, dann rate mal was das hier bedeutet:*
> 
> ...


Keine Ahnung 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3080869&postcount=5


----------



## Cheetah (22. Februar 2007)

*DANKE für die vielen netten Worte, *
 vielleicht sieht man sich morgen beim Stammtisch.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4009


----------



## Giom (23. Februar 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3080869&postcount=5





ach ja... da war was


----------



## Tazz (25. Februar 2007)

Auch hier noch mal eben schnell für unsere Renate @ Harnas 

      

Alles alles Liebe zu Deinem
     
39. Geburtstag wünsche ich Dir 

   

Lieben Gruß
Renate


----------



## soka70 (25. Februar 2007)

Liebe Renate,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ich wünsche Dir alles, alles Liebe
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag! Genieße Deinen Tag, lass Dich reich beschenken
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und verwöhnen!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Viele liebe Grüße 

Sonja


----------



## juchhu (25. Februar 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Auch hier noch mal eben schnell für unsere Renate @ Harnas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 10. Erinnerungstag Deines 29. Geburtstages, liebe Renate.  Feiere schön und lass Dich verwöhnen. 

@Tazz: Mann, mann, mann, Frauen können so grausam zueinander sein.  
Und dann auch noch so groß und in rot.  

VG Martin

PS: Musste leider drei Geschenke- und zwei hüpfende Smileys löschen, 
weil Tazz mal wieder eine inflationäre Verwendung an den Tag gelegt hat.


----------



## Giom (25. Februar 2007)

Hallo Renate,
von mir auch alles gute zum Geburtstag!!!
gruß
guillaume


----------



## Harnas (25. Februar 2007)

Hallo  

Vielen Dank für eure lieben Glückwünsche    

Wir sehen uns auf den nächsten Touren, hoffentlich schon bald


----------



## Redking (25. Februar 2007)

Der lieben Renate alles Gute zum Geburtstag.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Ich wünsche dir viel Glück, Zufriedenheit und Gesundheit in deinem neuen Lebensjahr
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Redking (27. Februar 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag Martin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich wünsche dir alles Gute, Gesundheit und Zufriedenheit.
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (27. Februar 2007)

*Alles Gute meinem Lieblings-Polarisierer und gutem Freund Martin. Hab ein gutes und erfolgreiches neues Lebensjahr.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
*

  ​


----------



## Harnas (27. Februar 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag     


 *lieber Martin* 
​


----------



## Enrgy (27. Februar 2007)

Uups, fast übersehen....liegt wohl daran, daß meine Frau heute auch Geburtstag hat... 

Aaalso, lieber Erklärbär, ganz formell und sogar im richtigen Thread: 

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Burzeltach   

viele sinnvolle   und viel Spaß beim Feiern!

Grüße enrgy


PS: wer hat sich eigentlich DAS Wetter gewünscht???


----------



## mikkael (27. Februar 2007)

ich schliesse mich an: 






Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Agent Smith! ​


----------



## Schildbürger (27. Februar 2007)

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag Martin*

Diesmal habe ich aufgepasst!


----------



## ralf (27. Februar 2007)

... uups, da wäre mir doch glatt bald was durchgegangen:

Nachträglich auch Dir liebe Renate einen Herzlichen ...  

... und natürlich auch Dir (lieber) Juchhu, *Du "alter" Schwaadlappen* ...   ...  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## juchhu (27. Februar 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag Martin
> Ich wünsche dir alles *Gute, Gesundheit und Zufriedenheit*.
> Gruß
> Klaus


 
Danke, lieber Klaus. Kurz, knackig auf den Punkt gebracht. 



Cheetah schrieb:


> *Alles Gute meinem Lieblings-Polarisierer und gutem Freund Martin. Hab ein gutes und erfolgreiches neues Lebensjahr.*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Mache es Deinen Mitmenschen so einfach wie möglich, 
Dich zu lieben oder zu hassen. Polarisiere einfach. 

Dank für Deine Glückwünsche, lieber Frank.  




Harnas schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Danke, liebe Renate.  
Soviele Geschenke und hüpfende Smileys, die ich leider löschen musste.​ 



Enrgy schrieb:


> Uups, fast übersehen....liegt wohl daran, daß meine Frau heute auch Geburtstag hat...
> 
> 
> Aaalso, lieber Erklärbär, ganz formell und sogar im richtigen Thread:​
> ...


 




Glückwünsche an Deine Frau. Falls wir mal rationalisieren müssen,​ 
können wir unsere zukünftigen Geburtstage ja gemeinsam bei Euch oder uns feiern.​ 
Wg. Wetter, ich bin sowas von unschuldig. ​ 




mikkael schrieb:


> ich schliesse mich an:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wann bekomme ich mein gefülltes Phrasenschwein endlich?  


Danke, Mikkael.​ 





Schildbürger schrieb:


> *Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag Martin*





Schildbürger schrieb:


> Diesmal habe ich aufgepasst! ​





Aber wie ein Schießhund. 
Danke Helmut.​ 

BTW: Der Digitalkartenhersteller will wohl mit mir zusammenarbeiten.​ 



ralf schrieb:


> Nachträglich auch Dir liebe Renate einen Herzlichen ...​
> 
> ... und natürlich auch Dir (lieber) Juchhu, *Du "alter" Schwaadlappen* ... ...​
> 
> Gruß Ralf​


 




Das "lieber" in Klammer ging Dir im Gegensatz zu dem "alten Schwaadlappen" bestimmt nicht so einfach über die Tastatur.​ 
Danke, lieber Ralf.​ 

Allen Weiteren, die sich den o.g. Glückwünschen anschließen, ist hiermit herzlichst gedankt.​ 

VG Martin​ 

PS: Trotz meines international gefeierten Geburtstages wurde leider die 15 Smileys-Begrenzung nicht für mich aufgehoben, daher mussten leider Eure dranglauben.​ 





​


----------



## Ommer (27. Februar 2007)

Hallo Martin, .....immer etwas später, aber nicht zu spät:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!

 

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Tazz (27. Februar 2007)

Gut das ich erst jetzt zum Gratulieren komme  
wegen der von mir heissgeliebten Smileys   die Du rücksichtslos einfach löschen würdest  

Alles gute zu Deinem 

43. Geburtstag Martin @ Juchhu 
          
wünsche ich Dir und hoffe Du hast Dich reich beschenken lassen

Lieben Gruß
Renate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (28. Februar 2007)

Ommer schrieb:


> Hallo Martin, .....immer etwas später, aber nicht zu spät:
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!
> 
> ...


 
Wieso zu spät?
Alles noch "just in time"!-)))  
Danke.
(Musste leider Deine Smileys löschen, weil die clevere Renate genau 15 Stück benutzt hat!-)))



Tazz schrieb:


> Gut das ich erst jetzt zum Gratulieren komme
> wegen der von mir heissgeliebten Smileys   die Du rücksichtslos einfach löschen würdest
> 
> Alles gute zu Deinem
> ...


 
Na, meine liebe Renate, da hast Du ja mal wieder die Kuh fliegen lassen.
Alles so schön rot und groß.
Und weil ich Dich mag, habe ich auch keines Deiner Smileys gelöscht.
Das ist wahre Größe.
Sich selbst zurücknehmen, um Anderen den Raum zur Entfaltung zu überlassen.
Ich glaube, mit dem Alter kommt jetzt auch langsam die Weisheit!-)))

@all

Habt lieben Dank für Eure netten Geburtstagsgrüße.
Heute morgen war das Aufstehen um 06:15 Uhr etwas schwerer als sonst,
aber fühle ich mich keinen Tag älter als 43!-)))

VG Martin


----------



## Delgado (1. März 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Das ist wahre Größe.
> Sich selbst zurücknehmen, um Anderen den Raum zur Entfaltung zu überlassen.
> Ich glaube, mit dem Alter kommt jetzt auch langsam die Weisheit!-)))



Besoffen?
Völliger Realitätsverlust?

Trotzdem viel Glück!


----------



## juchhu (1. März 2007)

Delgado schrieb:


> Besoffen?
> Völliger Realitätsverlust?
> 
> Trotzdem viel Glück!


 
Humorlos?
Neidisch wg. der netten Grüße?
Smileys "!-)))" übersehen?

Trotzdem Danke!


----------



## Cheetah (20. März 2007)

*
Klaus*du altes Haus

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!

 

​*
(*)Manche kennen ihn als Redking oder Frorider


----------



## juchhu (20. März 2007)

Ja, hallo, was lese ich da?

Wie, was, älter geworden, heute Geburtstag feiern.  

Der Mann mit der ewigen Jugend. Das kann doch nicht sein.  

Gut, dass Frank Insiderkenntnisse hat. 
Leider weiß ich nicht, wie alt Du geworden bist, 
aber sicher keinen Tag älter als 29.  

 , lieber Klaus, bleib so wie Du bist und handel' weiter nach Deiner Maxim "Lieber machen statt quatschen!"  

VG Martin


----------



## Ommer (20. März 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, lieber Klaus!

Ich wünsche Dir Gesundheit. Zufriedenheit und Erfolg!





Viele Grüße

Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (20. März 2007)

Hallo Klaus,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag.
Du hast schon so viele Smilies bekommen das ich sie mir spare, sonst hast Du zuviele doppelt   (den hat Dir noch keiner heute geschenkt  )

Gruß
Sibby


----------



## Bikenstoffel (20. März 2007)

Hallo Klaus  ,

alles Liebe und Gute zum Geburtstag    und natürlich beste Gesundheit. 

Viel Spaß beim feiern  

Bis zur nächsten Tour und viele Grüße wünscht
Christoph


----------



## Tazz (20. März 2007)

Ja wer  hat denn da heute seinen 35sten 
Geburtstag??   

Alles Liebe und viele Geschenke wünsch ich Dir lieber Klaus @ Redking 

Liebe Grüße
Renate


----------



## Udo1 (20. März 2007)

Hallo Klaus,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Gesundheit und immer unfallfreie Touren auch von mir.


----------



## Splash (20. März 2007)

Hey Klaus

alles gute zum Geburtstag und lass Dich mal schön verwöhnen 

Hoffentlich sieht man sich in Zukunft mal wieder öfter zusammen im Wald


----------



## Redking (21. März 2007)

Danke Frank, du Verräter!   

Danke an Achim, Christoph, Frank, Martin, Michael, Udo und Udo für die Glückwünsche
Ach und für meinen Augenkrebs danke an Renate die einzige Frau die an mich gedacht hat! 

Hier meine Geschenke die ich für irgend etwas wohl nutzen werde! 




Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Redking (21. März 2007)

Dann wünsche ich mal Helmut dem Schildbürger auch alles gute zum Geburtstag. 
Viel Glück und guten GPS Empfang wünsche ich dir.

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## juchhu (21. März 2007)

Tach zusammen,

nenene, Klaus, Du Frühaufsteher oder noch nicht zu Bett Gegangener. 

Das nenn ich mal 'frühzeitig' Glückwünsche. 

Doch nun zum Geburtstagskind  

Helmut, altes Haus, ein guter Jahrgang wird bei exzellenter Lagerung und Pflege immer wertvoller. Ich hoffe, Deine Frau und Deine Tochter unterstützen uns dabei.  

Für die Pflege bietet Dir Guido @Montana regelmäßig feinste KFL-Fango-Packungen an. Damit Deine Lagerung, sprich Haltung auf dem Bike, noch besser wird, fangen ab April wieder die Fahrtechnikkurse an. 

Aber heute, heute bleibst Du hoffentlich von allem Ungemach verschont.

 , lieber Helmut, feiere schön, auf dass alle guten Wünsche für die nächsten fünfzig Jahre  in Erfüllungen gehen.

VG Martin


----------



## Ommer (21. März 2007)

Hallo Helmut,

einen abendlichen Geburtstagsgruß nach Schildgen!!!




Achim


----------



## Schildbürger (22. März 2007)

Hallo,
vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche. 
Dieses Jahr hatte meine Frau ihn vergessen.  



			
				Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Hier meine Geschenke die ich für irgend etwas wohl nutzen werde!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vielleicht hierfür, mit einer kleinen Modifikation?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (22. März 2007)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche.
> Dieses Jahr hatte meine Frau ihn vergessen.
> 
> ...



Hmm womit kann ich denn meinen Account upgraden?????
Ich nehme mir mal wieder die Raff-Nixx-Kappe!

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (2. April 2007)

Hi Du Frostnase @mtb-kao, 

herzliche Glückwünsche an Lars von Helmut aus Spich   , 
alles Gute, viele Geschenke und feiere  schön, hast ja Superwetter, aber wo bleibt Dein Geschenk  aus Koblenz(..naja bist ja schon im Wartezimmer gelandet; meins war schon im KFL   und am Mi wieder, hab´s aber auch erst 2 Wochen nach meinem Geburtstag bekommen..)

So long, lass es Dir gutgehen  und bis Mittwoch KFL?? Dat Crossie  fährt auch.


----------



## Tazz (2. April 2007)

Dem alten Knaben ( Lars @ MTB-Kao).......   
Alles liebe zum 36.
    
Geburtstag 
lass Dich reich beschenken    

wünscht
Renate


----------



## Günni69 (2. April 2007)

Da schliesse ich mich auch an und wünsche 
*alles Gute zu deinem Geburtstag.*  ​


----------



## Montana (2. April 2007)

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch  zum Geburtstag lieber Lars  

Bis hoffentlich bald in alter junger Frische im KF oder so 

Gruß Guido​*


----------



## MTB-Kao (3. April 2007)

Danke für die Glückwünsche   Die "Geschenke" bestanden aus buntem Papier, was ich nun in diverse Bikeklamotten stecken werde. Gleich radel ich erst einmal zum H&S nach Bonn.

@Helmut
So währt die Vorfreude umso länger 

Wir sehen uns...   

So long
Lars


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (8. Juni 2007)

SOKA70, Liebe Sonja, nachträglich herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem Geburtstag  und viel Spaß beim 24-Stunden-Rennen   von Helmut ...und immer Deinem Motto folgen   ".....Touren, die in einem schönen Biergarten enden " ..find ich ebenso, besonders bei diesem Wetter!


----------



## juchhu (27. Juni 2007)

Tach zusammen,

da hat doch wieder einer der großen und bekannten Mountainbiker in unserem Lokalforum Geburtstag. 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch lieber Stefan @Stefan_SIT.

Und als Geburtstagsgeschenk von mir an Dich verrate ich auch nicht,
wie jung Du geworden bist. 

Also, alles Gute und weiterhin viel Spass am Mountainbiken.

VG Martin


----------



## Tazz (27. Juni 2007)

An diesen Herren ........... 







die  nettesten  Geburtstagsgrüße zum soundsovielten und ne schöne Zeit von Mir !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (27. Juni 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Und als Geburtstagsgeschenk von mir an Dich verrate ich auch nicht,
> wie jung Du geworden bist.




Brauchste auch nicht.
Sieht man doch, dasser mindestens 10 Jahre jünger ist als Du.

Glückwunsch Stefan


----------



## ultra2 (27. Juni 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> An diesen Herren ...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich schließe mich meiner Vorrednerin an:

Alles Gute Stefan


----------



## Delgado (27. Juni 2007)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich meiner Vorrednerin an:
> 
> Alles Gute Stefan


----------



## Stefan_SIT (28. Juni 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> ... da hat doch wieder einer der *großen *und *bekannten *Mountainbiker in unserem Lokalforum Geburtstag.
> ...



186 cm. Hallo, Oma!  

Vielen Dank euch allen für die Geburtstagsgrüße. Als Geburtstagsgeschenk hatten sie mir dann gestern für 14 Stunden das Internet abgeklemmt. Da biste dann kein vollwertiges Mitglied der Gesellschaft mehr ...

Ride On!
Stefan

P.S.: @Tazz: könntest Du bitte bestätigen, dass ich zum Zeitpunkt der Aufnahme des Bildes erst *ein *Hefeweizen hatte!!!


----------



## Tazz (28. Juni 2007)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> P.S.: @Tazz: könntest Du bitte bestätigen, dass ich zum Zeitpunkt der Aufnahme des Bildes erst *ein *Hefeweizen hatte!!!



Bestätigt ............................................


----------



## juchhu (1. Juli 2007)

Tach Uwe, Du Handlampe, Du.

Nun ist Dein Geburtstag schon fast vorbei. 

Du hast mit vielen netten Bikern mal wieder eine von den berühmten Handlampe-Touren gemacht und läßt nun den Tag nett um den Grill herum ausklingen. 

Ich wünsche Dir in bester Gesundheit und weiterhin mit vielen netter Biker noch sehr viele weitere Touren bis zu Deinem 93. Geburtstag. 

Wenn Du dann es etwas ruhiger angehen lassen willst, ist das voll OK. 

 , lieber Uwe @ Handlampe.

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günni69 (1. Juli 2007)

juchhu schrieb:


> Du hast mit vielen netten Bikern mal wieder eine von den berühmten Handlampe-Touren gemacht und läßt nun den Tag nett um den Grill herum ausklingen.



Ja Martin, kann ich bestätigen das Uwe heute seinen Geburtstag mit vielen netten Bikerinnen und Bikern verbracht hat. Die klasse Touren waren dann quasi noch das Sahnehäuptchen. 
Wenn Du sehen willst was Du alles verpaßt hast, guckst Du hier.  






Uwe, auch hier nochmal alles Gute zu deinem Geburtstag.


----------



## sibby08 (8. Juli 2007)

In einer Stunde und 6 Minuten ist es zwar vorbei, aber

Lieber Splash,
ich wünsche Dir noch alles gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## sibby08 (19. Juli 2007)

Hallo Udo1

ich wünsche Dir alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag!


Bleib gesund, fahr viel Rad und komm uns aus Deiner alten/neuen Heimat irgendwann noch mal besuchen.


----------



## Ommer (2. September 2007)

easy1971 hat Geburtstag!!!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Uwe 



Viele Grüße

Achim


----------



## sibby08 (22. September 2007)

Wenn auch mit einem Tag Verspätung, aber dafür um so herzlicher:

Jens @race4hills

*Alles Gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag!*

*







 

*

Gruß
Sibby


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (24. September 2007)

peter1bike

HappyBirthday  _..dann wünsch ich Dir alles Gute und laß Dich reichlich beschenken  und bis bald im Wald _


----------



## hardcoreidiot (24. September 2007)

oh , so nen thread gibts hier ? ich bin wohl zu verpeilt  

 ja , alles gute nachträglich klaus ....


jo und allen alles gute , wenn ich se auch nicht alle kenne 


bleibt sportlich ihr alten leute 

gruß klaus


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (15. Oktober 2007)

Schneggehat heuteGEBURTSTAGherzliche Glückwünsche, alles Gute im neuen Lebensjahr und laß Dich heute besonders verwöhnen   und reichlich beschenken


----------



## hama687 (15. Oktober 2007)

born 2bike wild schrieb:


> Schneggehat heuteGEBURTSTAGherzliche Glückwünsche, alles Gute im neuen Lebensjahr und laß Dich heute besonders verwöhnen   und reichlich beschenken



na das ist doch mal was, alles gute schnegge


----------



## Tazz (15. Oktober 2007)

Och da wird der Schnegge heute auch noch *Groß*  






Alles liebe auch von mir zu Deinem *35. * Geburtstaglaß Dich reich beschenken 

Liebe Grüße
Renate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (15. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Mittwochsguide und Alpenkollege!  

  Alles Gute zum Geburtstag @Schnegge!   

Und auf viele weitere schöne Schnellness-Touren!   

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Handlampe (15. Oktober 2007)

Nicht zu vergessen: *Ein echtes TT Urgestein:*

  Alles Gute zum Geburtstag lieber Oli.  

Auf das du noch viele Rahmen in deinem Leben zerbrechen wirst.

Naja, seitdem du ja kein Votec mehr fährst stehen die Chancen jetzt doch nicht mehr so gut


----------



## Eifelwolf (16. Oktober 2007)

Käse, 9 Minuten zu spät: Glückwünsche an Oli (im TTL bekommt man auch Specialized- und Merida-Rahmen [diese gleich serienweise] zerdeppert) und Jörg!


----------



## ralf (16. Oktober 2007)

... nachträglich!

Gruß Ralf


----------



## supasini (16. Oktober 2007)

*Oli, du fieser alter Sack: Jlöckwonsch!*
und falls du beim Canyon Hilfe brauchst: davon hab ich schon 2 1/2 geknackt, sollte mit deinem auch klappen, oder?


----------



## ralf (16. Oktober 2007)

*Nachträglich zum 21. herzlichen Glückwunsch lieber Alex !!!

   

Wie ich aus sicherer Quelle D ) erfahren habe, hast Du ja ein tolles  bekommen ... ...  *

Alles Gute,

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Schnegge (16. Oktober 2007)

*Danke Danke *


----------



## Tazz (22. Februar 2008)

Wo ihr gerade *Cheetah *sagt  

















 
*zum* *41 sten  * *alles liebe zu Deinem Geburtstag...............................alter Junge* 

*Laß Dich reich beschenken *

















Liebe Grüße
Renate


----------



## ultra2 (22. Februar 2008)

Ja, den Umgang mit Smileys beherrscht keine/r so wie Renate.

Aber auch von mir:

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Frank





Freue mich auf ein Wiedersehen am Sonntag.

Liebe Grüße

Jens

Aus Gründen der Pietät habe ich das Alter mal weggelassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (22. Februar 2008)

Auch von mir ein paar Glückwünsche hoch nach Uckerath. Alles Gute!


----------



## Günni69 (22. Februar 2008)

*Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag!*

PS.: @ Tazz: Mußt Du immer so übertreiben mit den Smilies? 
Irgendwann fackelt deswegen mal der Server ab. Dann ist es hier zappenduster.


----------



## sibby08 (22. Februar 2008)

Schon wieder ein Jahr vorbei







Alles Gute zum Geburtstang Frank!

Lass Dich schön beschenken


----------



## soka70 (22. Februar 2008)

Hi Frank,

natürlich auch vom Küken 

Alles Liebe und Gute zum Geburtstag!!!!!


Passt jut, wollte Dich eh fragen, ob wir am Sonntag eine Fahrgemeinschaft gründen?!?!?!?


----------



## Montana (22. Februar 2008)

*Auch aus dem Königsforst die herzlichsten Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag  lieber Frank 

Bis hoffentlich bald wieder

Guido*


----------



## ralf (22. Februar 2008)

... dem schließe ich mich an.  

 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (22. Februar 2008)

Günni69 schrieb:


> @ Tazz: Mußt Du immer so übertreiben mit den Smilies?
> Irgendwann fackelt deswegen mal der Server ab. Dann ist es hier zappenduster.



Die Antwort ist *Ja  
*


was für ein Spa0, ich muß doch sehen wie weit ich komme


----------



## Cheetah (22. Februar 2008)

So jetzt wohl keiner mehr,
*   Danke Danke und nochmals Danke   *
​


----------



## Redking (23. Februar 2008)

Doch ich ! 

Auch von mir nachträglich alles Gute Frank.

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Günni69 (23. Februar 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Doch ich !
> 
> Auch von mir nachträglich alles Gute Frank.
> 
> ...



Da kommt mal wieder der Backguide durch.
Immer hinten dran.


----------



## joscho (23. Februar 2008)

Ach Frank, auch wenn es schon etwas länger zurückliegt 




*Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich*





Gutes Nächtle
joerg


----------



## sibby08 (25. Februar 2008)

, liebe Renate zu Deinem 30. Geburtstag.

Für Dich gilt natürlich auch:
Lass Dich schön beschenken!


----------



## ultra2 (25. Februar 2008)

Liebe Renate,

auch von mir alles Liebe zum Geburtstag





Nachdem Frank ja gestern mit war, wird es Zeit das Du auch mal wieder auf Tour gehst.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Montana (25. Februar 2008)

*@ Renate (Harnas) und @ Andy (andy_b) *

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag    

Feiert kräftig und lasst euch reich beschenken und dann ...

... *bis hoffenlich bald mal wieder im schönsten Wald Deutschlands *


----------



## Tazz (25. Februar 2008)

Alles Liebe zu Deinem 40 sten  liebe [email protected]
*Geburtstag*............................da biste aber rund geworden was  

Dann wünsche ich Dir noch *beste Gesundheit* und viele glückliche Stunden mit dem Bike im Wald und Geschenke bis zum umfallen 












Grüße 
Renate


----------



## Harnas (25. Februar 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche   

Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf einen Sommer voller Touren mit euch!  

@ Sibby: Danke, Du hast mir gerade 10 Jahre geschenkt!   

@ Tazz:  Sooo viele Smileys, und alle für mich! Du bist ja sooo lieb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (25. Februar 2008)

Harnas schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche
> 
> Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf einen Sommer voller Touren mit euch!
> 
> ...


 
Ich bin nach dem Aussehen gegangen, nicht nach dem Geburtsjahr  . Aber andere waren da unsensibler musste ich feststellen... 
Der *Uhps* (ich kann die Zahl gar nicht aussprechen) Geburtstag doch einer den Frau gar nicht gerne hört .


----------



## ultra2 (25. Februar 2008)

Und würde das Tazz nicht immer so uncharmant das wahre Alter preisgeben würde Udo's Schleime... äh Schummeleien gar nicht auffallen.


----------



## sibby08 (25. Februar 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Und würde das Tazz nicht immer so uncharmant das wahre Alter preisgeben würde Udo's Schleime... äh Schummeleien gar nicht auffallen.


 
Schleimen, ich? Nieeeeeeeeeeeee 
Ich spreche da nur aus Erfahrung. Meine Frau hat das Alter, welches ich nicht aussprechen kann, schon überschritten, aber ich Erinnere mich noch als der Tag X da war...


----------



## Tazz (25. Februar 2008)

.......................



*geht´s da etwa um MICH *..........* ich Gratuliere doch bloß* 

 



*Grüße Tazzy*


----------



## ultra2 (25. Februar 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> .......................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah...nee iss klar.


----------



## bernhardwalter (26. Februar 2008)

Hallo Renate 

_Willkommen im Club der Mitvierziger_  
Wünsche dir alles Gute zum Geburtstag  und lass dich reichlich beschenken von deinen Liebsten  vielleicht sieht man sich ja noch mal vor dem 24 h Rennen.

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## Udo1 (26. Februar 2008)

Hallo Renate,

auch von mir aus dem schönen südlichen Sachsen-Anhalt
alles Gute zum Geburtstag 
	

und in diesem Jahr viele schöne

Radtouren durchs schöne Rheinland.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (26. Februar 2008)

Udo, das klingt wie Heimweh!


----------



## Udo1 (26. Februar 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Udo, das klingt wie Heimweh!


 
ist es auch ein wenig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (26. Februar 2008)

Hallo SpaßFrau,

willkommen im Club...jetzt wird *es* erst richtig interessant!!!!
Ok, abgesehen von den immer mehr werdenden Wehwehchen, den Falten, dem schlechteren Gedächnis, trübe Augen... 
Smileys kriegst Du keine, weil sonst die von Smiley-Königin-Tazz schlecht werden, bevor die alle verbraucht sind.


----------



## soka70 (26. Februar 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hallo SpaßFrau,
> 
> willkommen im Club...jetzt wird *es* erst richtig interessant!!!!




Von SpaßFrau zu SpaßFrau!

Natürlich wenn auch einen Tag zu spät (scheiß Streß) von mir alles Liebe und Gute zum 40igsten!!!!!

Hoffe mal, Du kannst mir auf unserer nächsten Tour erklären, was unsere Chefin mit *"es" *meint!!!!


----------



## Redking (8. Juli 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Splash zu deinem Geburtstag.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Hoffe du hast einen schönen Tag gehabt.
Wünsche dir viel Glück und Gesundheit für die Zukunft.

Gruss
Klaus


----------



## supasini (9. Juli 2008)

Liebe Renate,
hätzlichen Jlöckwonsch!!!
ich hoffe auf eine baldige Wiederholung unserer Gewalt-Hinterherfahr-Tour.
lg, martin

edit: huuups - schneller geschrieben als gelesen.


----------



## ultra2 (9. Juli 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> Liebe Renate,
> hätzlichen Jlöckwonsch!!!
> ich hoffe auf eine baldige Wiederholung unserer Gewalt-Hinterherfahr-Tour.
> lg, martin



Du weißt aber schon das sie am 25.02.XX Geburtstag hat?


----------



## supasini (9. Juli 2008)

sorry!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (19. Juli 2008)

Unser ehemaliger Köln, Bonn und Umgebung Member hat heute Geburtstag.






*@Udo1*






Allzeit schöne und Sturzfreie Touren wünsche ich Dir!
Komm mal wieder ins schöne Rheinland, damit Du auch noch mal ein paar Hügel fahren kannst.

Gruß nach Thüringen


----------



## Andreas-MTB (19. Juli 2008)

Hey Udooooooo, herzliche Glückwünsche aus der alten Heimat.


----------



## Ommer (19. Juli 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, Udo 



Achim


----------



## Cheetah (20. Juli 2008)

*Ja Udo,
von mir auch alles Gute! 
*​


----------



## Eifelwolf (8. August 2008)

* Herzlichen Glückwunsch *​ 
*zum Geburtstag, liebe Lissy (understatement: Rote Laterne)!*
*Alles Gute, Glück und Erfolg sowie tolle Erlebnisse für das nächste Jahr, *
*und viele "rote Köpfe" dank "Berganstiegen" und sonstigen Gipfelexpeditionen!*​


----------



## Andreas-MTB (9. August 2008)

Hallo liebe Lissy, 
auch von uns einen herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich zum Geburtstag, und alles Gute im neuen Lebensjahr.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (24. August 2008)

... trotz des harten Wochenendes, unserem neuen Forumsmitglied Dieter _(Prophet07)_, alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Wie alt wird nicht verraten


----------



## Kalinka (24. August 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> ... trotz des harten Wochenendes, unserem neuen Forumsmitglied Dieter _(Prophet07)_, alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Wie alt wird nicht verraten



Also ich bin da nicht so zurückhaltend ...Ü-30 ist sicher übererfüllt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hier nochmal einen virtuellen Riegel für das Geburtstags"kind".


----------



## Rote Laterne (24. August 2008)

auch von miieer! 

Hab heute die 7Gebirgs-Zauberer-Geburtstagsrunde mitgemacht und Du warst nicht dabei...

also dann ein virtuelles   




Und viele verspätete


----------



## Anfaenger64 (4. September 2008)

Dem grünen Frosch unbekannterweise 

P.S. wie wars am Niederrhein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (4. September 2008)

Hallo  *Frosch,

*

 

      ganz viele   

   und   

   und   

 - ach fast vergessen - das Wichtigste:


----------



## Kalinka (4. September 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> ganz viele
> 
> und
> 
> ...


So, jetzt sind die smileys alle und ich muss Dir mit recycelten gratulieren, alter *Frosch*. Daß Du noch viele gesunde Jahre auf dem Sattel verbringst, wünche ich Dir!
Gibst Du am Samstag einen aus...dann melde ich mich vielleicht an


----------



## Tazz (4. September 2008)

Ach jott oh jott 

Alles liebe zum *hmhmhm *42 *Geburtstag** Boris @ grüner Frosch * 











​
Ich wünsche Dir viele köstliche Torten 


und schöne Geschenke 


ne schöne Party 



und was zum Saufen 



Liebe Grüße
Renate


----------



## Andreas-MTB (4. September 2008)

Hey Boris altes Haus , alles Gute und laß es Dir im neuen Lebensjahr ordentlichgut gehen


----------



## supasini (5. September 2008)

hüpf on!


----------



## Cheetah (5. September 2008)

Zum Geburtstag ein Bild aus deiner Jugend:


----------



## grüner Frosch (5. September 2008)

Vielen Dank für die netten Wünsche!!

Ich hoffe, dass wir alle noch viele, viele schöne Touren und Feierabendrunden zusammen drehen können. Vielleicht schaffe ich das mal, 
ohne verletzungsbedingte längere Pause, durchzufahren.

Ich bekomme mit 42 nicht die Krise!!!

Viele Grüße.

Boris


----------



## Tazz (5. September 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Ich bekomme mit 42 nicht die Krise!!!



Ach ja lieber Boris 

aus *dem Alter* bist Du schon raus 

 ......................jetzt ist es eh egal


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (19. September 2008)

flämischer Löwe
hat heuteGeburtstag


herzliche Glückwünsche und alles Gute 

..und das mit den vielen Smiley´s überlass ich den anderen, also lass dich reichlich beschenken und feier´ schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (24. September 2008)

peter1bike


alles Gute zum Geburtstag

feier´schön und bis bald im Wald

P.S hast mich jetzt eingeholt, aber im März bin ich wieder 1 voraus


----------



## ralf (24. September 2008)

... da schließe ich mich schnell an!
*Herzlichen Glückwunsch Peter!!!!*


Gruß Ralf


----------



## Rote Laterne (27. September 2008)

*liebe Karin....*


hier bekommst Du jetzt nur virtuell ....











und sonst ....  

  heute abend


----------



## Izual (27. September 2008)

Karin


----------



## Kalinka (28. September 2008)

*Danke an alle für die lieben Wünsche *


----------



## Kalinka (4. Oktober 2008)

Unser Thomas = Daywalker hat heute Geburtstag!
*Alles Gute!* 
Bleib genau wie Du bist!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (4. Oktober 2008)

wenn das so ist ..................... 

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum ALT werden *



















Alles liebe zum

*.. ​* 
*Geburtstag*​
lieber Thomas @ Daywalker

schöne Geschenke 

 bestes Wetter 

 und lekka Kuchen 

( allerdings ohne Kerzen , soviel Platz ist ja nicht da)

*Wünsche ich Dir ​*









​


----------



## Kalinka (4. Oktober 2008)

Mein Lieblings-Manni hat heute Geburtstag, wie nett...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alles Gute viel Glück, Erfolg, und vor allem Gesundheit wünsche ich Dir von Herzen!!!


----------



## Izual (4. Oktober 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch  
zum Geburtstag Thomas (Daywalker74) 
Auf viele weitere sturzfreie Touren!


----------



## Deleted112725 (4. Oktober 2008)

Izual schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch
> zum Geburtstag Thomas (Daywalker74)
> Auf viele weitere sturzfreie Touren!



Da schließe ich mich an.... alles Gute zum Geburtstag Thomas!


----------



## Redking (4. Oktober 2008)

Auch von mir an Thomas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Auf ein gutes Glückliches neues Lebensjahr.
Viele Grüße
Klaus​


----------



## Balu. (6. Oktober 2008)

Da es bisher noch keiner getan hat:
*
Herzlichen Glückwunsch an [email protected] zur Hochzeit !!*






Gibt´s Fotos von den Forenmitgliedern die vor der Kirche waren und Spalier gestanden haben ?!?


----------



## sibby08 (6. Oktober 2008)

Balu. schrieb:


> Da es bisher noch keiner getan hat:
> 
> *Herzlichen Glückwunsch an [email protected] zur Hochzeit !!*
> 
> ...


 

Dem schließe ich mich an. 
*Herzlichen Glückwunsch Euch beiden und eine schöne, sonnige Flitterwoche!*


----------



## Cheetah (6. Oktober 2008)

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch, und eine schöne Flitterwoche in Wien, der Stadt der Liebe(Insider).*


----------



## Eifelwolf (6. Oktober 2008)

*Von mir auch alles Gute, Glück und... Kindersegen ! Die Flitterwochen führen sicherlich nach Urach, oder...?*


----------



## Rote Laterne (6. Oktober 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Glück für den gemeinsamen Lebenstrail ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (6. Oktober 2008)

Auch von uns alles Gute im weiteren gemeinsamen Eheleben.


----------



## bernhardwalter (6. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Tom & " Besste Seite deines Lebens " auch von mir Herzliche Glückwünsche zu diesem Ereigniss

LG

Bernhard


----------



## Tazz (6. Oktober 2008)

*Da ich nicht weiß ob´s unserem Tom gefällt hier mit seiner Holden abgelichtet zu sein hatte ich mich zurückgehalten *



*Okey geht jetzt los *

​
Die zwei haben sich getraut 





 

In der Kirche 







mit Himmlichem Chor 







und Gästen 






Nach der Zeremonie 





Mit dem Blumenmädchen 





und den Bike-Freunden  ......





also ein paar davon ......





und noch ein paar .....







da ist noch einer ......







und die zwei ....







Hatte leider mein Fotoapparat vergessen  da mußte mal wieder mein Handy herhalten 

*Ich wünsche auf jedenfall das aller aller beste für die Zukunft und viel Glück *


​
Liebe Grüße
Renate


----------



## Izual (6. Oktober 2008)

Auch von mir
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Hochzeit Tom@Merlin

Viel Glück für das gemeinsame Leben

Fam. Izual


----------



## Balu. (7. Oktober 2008)

> Da ich nicht weiß ob´s unserem Tom gefällt hier mit seiner Holden abgelichtet zu sein hatte ich mich zurückgehalten



Ich hatte ihn gefragt ob ihm das Recht ist ... ist Ok !


----------



## Enrgy (7. Oktober 2008)

Wie, kein Bike-Spalier????


----------



## Tazz (7. Oktober 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wie, kein Bike-Spalier????



Nee Liebelein 

wir waren ja auch mit in der Kirche und als wir dann raus kamen konnten wir uns nicht so schnell sortieren weil das Brautpaar uns auf den Fersen war


----------



## Merlin (9. Oktober 2008)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

hier ein paar kurze Dankesworte aus Wien, wo wir gerade unsere Flitterwoche verbringen. Es war sehr schön am Samstag und ich habe mich sehr über die vielen bekannten Gesichter gefreut, mit denen ich sonst über die Trails jage. Es war wirklich toll von euch, dass ihr alle da wart, obwohl es nicht mal zu Sekt gereicht hat...

Danke auch an alle Gratulanten, die nicht persönlich da waren!

Naja, jedenfalls sind wir ab Sonntag wieder da und ich habe dann auch endlich mal wieder Zeit fürs Bike, das hat mich nämlich drei Wochen lang nicht gesehen!!!

Bis denne,
Tom


----------



## Rote Laterne (10. Oktober 2008)

Andreas

Einen großen  

 und gaaaanz viele  

   wünsch ich Dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (10. Oktober 2008)

Andreas, alles gute zum Geburtstag wünsche ich Dir!
Mensch, bist ja noch ein richtiger Jungspund .

Iß nich so viel alleine von der 

, sonst kommst Du morgen nicht mehr die Berge hoch .


----------



## Tazz (10. Oktober 2008)

Ja da muß ich mich ja unbedingt anschließen 



















*Herzlichen Glückwunsch *
*zum** Geburtstag* 
*lieber Andreas*​




















​
da könnte die Party ja mal so richtig groß werden wenn Du und Alex es so richtig krachen lassen würdet


----------



## Eifelwolf (10. Oktober 2008)

Alles Gute auch von mir Andreas, habe den Eindruck, das vergangene Lebensjahr war für Dich eigentlich recht ordentlich - lass' es so weitergehen!


----------



## Prophet07 (10. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Andreas,

auch von mir die allerbesten Wünsche zum Geburtstag.
Jetzt hast Du nur noch 2 Jahre Schonfrist, dann ist die 3 weg 

Aber mach Dir keine Sorgen, danach gehts bestens weiter

LG
Dieter


----------



## Andreas-MTB (10. Oktober 2008)

Vielen lieben Dank Euch allen für die netten Glückwünsche 

*@ Lissy :* Es entsprach genau Deinen Wünschen 
*@ Helmut:* Danke, daß wenigstens Du das so siehst! 
*@ Dieter :* Ich lasse mich überraschen
*@ Renate :* Naja, ich weiß nicht was Alex heute in LEV treibt, aber bei mir bleibts familiär 
*@ Udo :* Paßt schon, wäre schön wenn DU morgen dabei bist Udo!


*@ Alex aka hama :* Auch von mir an Dich einen herzlichen Glückwunsch. Laß es Dir gut gehen und siehe zu daß Du wieder nach Kölle kommst.


----------



## sibby08 (30. Oktober 2008)

*Rennkröte* und *Conbey*​ 
Haben heute Geburtstag!​ 
*



*​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (31. Oktober 2008)

Dann mal alles Gute Nachträglich den beiden!!


----------



## Anfaenger64 (23. November 2008)

@Redfraggle




Liebe Barbara, ich wünsche Dir von Herzen Alles Gute zum Geburtstag! Glück, Gesundheit, und viele schöne Radtouren.




In umgekehrter Reihenfolge, versteht sich


----------



## Redfraggle (24. November 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> @Redfraggle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ganz vielen lieben Dank
und die Reihenfolge der Wünsche ist eigentlich wurscht, aber essentiell!!!!!
Lieben Gruß 
Barbara


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (6. Dezember 2008)

pepinherzliche Glückwünsche  zum Geburtstag, laß dich vom Nikolaus reichlich beschenken


----------



## Kettenfresser (6. Dezember 2008)

Wat Pepin hat Geburtstag na dann feier schön mit lecker aber nicht zuviel sonst :kotz:Man sieht sich sicher in der WH


----------



## Merlin (7. Dezember 2008)

Ja dann auch von mir herzliche Glückwünsche nachträglich lieber Michael!!!


----------



## Anfaenger64 (16. Dezember 2008)

Heute ist Kindergeburtstag bei den "Schlanken" (Delgadino) 

Glückwunsch, Alles Gute und dass Du mal bald Deinen Vater schlägst (im Rennen)


----------



## Delgado (16. Dezember 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Heute ist Kindergeburtstag bei den "Schlanken" (Delgadino)
> 
> Glückwunsch, Alles Gute und dass Du mal bald Deinen Vater schlägst (im Rennen)




Gut aufgepasst 

Habe gerade mal hochgerechnet, dass es noch so ungefähr 46 Jahre dauert bis wir beide in der SIII-Klasse zusammen fahren können


----------



## Eifelwolf (14. Januar 2009)

*Das*
*Team Tomburg*
*hat seit gestern eine neue Stammhalterin: *
*Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Eltern *
*Oli (Scottti) und Verena (Scotttinchen) !*​


----------



## Giom (14. Januar 2009)

juhuuuu... bin nicht mehr der kleinste!

von mir auch Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (15. Januar 2009)

Glückwunsch und alles Gute Euch dreien

War eigentlich bei der Geburt ein Rennrad oder ein MTB an den Füßen?


----------



## Tazz (26. Februar 2009)

Oh mein Gott 

​
Ich hab die aller aller aller nettesten Menschen vergessen ...........



Lieber Cheetah  Deinen Geburtstag habe ich schon am Sonntag vergessen ..........
Liebe Harnas  Dein Geburtstag war gestern ........
























Herzlichen Glückwunsch 
`nachträglich´ 
zum Geburtstag






















​

Ich wünsche euch das aller aller beste zum neuen Lebensjahr und hoffe wir fahren bald wieder schöne Touren, und Sommer wünsche ich euch und für alle 



​
Grüße
Tazzy


----------



## ultra2 (26. Februar 2009)

Da möchte ich mich meiner Vorschreiberin anschließen





Euch beiden.


----------



## Delgado (26. Februar 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Tazzy



Bitte keine weiteren alkoholischen Getränke in der Fastenzeit 

..... und Glückwünsch an Renate & den Herren meines Jahrgangs


----------



## Tazz (26. Februar 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> Bitte keine weiteren alkoholischen Getränke in der Fastenzeit
> 
> ..... und Glückwünsch an Renate & den Herren meines Jahrgangs



Ämmm ..... wieso ? ......

​


----------



## Delgado (26. Februar 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ämmm ..... wieso ? ......
> 
> ​



TazzykratziTigerTatzi ... 

*prost*


----------



## Tazz (26. Februar 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> TazzykratziTigerTatzi ...
> 
> *prost*



..........Prost ............................

​


----------



## sibby08 (26. Februar 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Da möchte ich mich meiner Vorschreiberin anschließen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Da schließe ich mich auch an.
Alles Gute Euch beiden noch nachträglich!


----------



## joscho (27. Februar 2009)

Wer hat an der Uhr gedreht, ist es wirklich schon so spät.....









​
Also noch ganz schnell die allerbesten Wünsche Euch Beiden
​

 


 

 

 ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (27. Februar 2009)

Oweia, ganz verschwitzt ...
Auch von uns herzliche Geburtstagsgrüße nachträglich Euch beiden!


----------



## Kalinka (27. Februar 2009)

*Na auch von mir alles Gute...geknuddelt wird dann heute abend!*


----------



## Merlin (27. Februar 2009)

Ich knuddel auch heute abend...trotzdem schonmal herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich!


----------



## Andreas-MTB (27. Februar 2009)

Fröhliches Gruppenknuddeln ...  mit wem knuddelst Du denn so heut abend, Tom?


----------



## juchhu (7. März 2009)

Herzlich Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag lieber Guido @Montana.

Leider steht hinter Deiner Geburtstagsmeldung keine Jahreszahl.
Aber das hat sicherlich den guten Grund, dass bei Deinem Alter Deine Mitfahrer sich bei den KLF-Touren nicht ständig um Deine getagte Gesundheit Sorgen machen sollen.

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Eifelwolf (7. März 2009)

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir! Nehme an, der KFL-Mittwochs-Parkplatz-Treffpunkt steht kurz vor der Umbenennung in "Montana-Platz". Dann mal wigge wie bisher, Guido: Strong ahead! *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Ines- (7. März 2009)

Guido,_ "junges" _Haus. Wirst schon wissen warum Du das Geburtsjahr verschweigst . Auch von uns alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Laß Dich ordentlich feiern!


----------



## Schildbürger (7. März 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Guido!
Bis demnächst, auf Tour! 
War eine sehr schöne Runde am Mittwoch.


----------



## Delgado (7. März 2009)

Herzliche Glückwünsche von Iris und mir lieber Guido 

Bis bald im Wald!


----------



## Merlin (8. März 2009)

Spät, spät...aber besser als gar nicht: Herzlichen Glückwunsch Guido und alles Gute weiterhin!


----------



## Rote Laterne (9. März 2009)

noch später, aber auch von mir: Herzlichen Glühstrumpf Guido!


----------



## Montana (10. März 2009)

juchhu schrieb:


> Herzlich Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag lieber Guido @Montana.
> 
> Leider steht hinter Deiner Geburtstagsmeldung keine Jahreszahl.
> Aber das hat sicherlich den guten Grund, dass bei *Deinem Alter Deine Mitfahrer sich bei den KLF-Touren nicht ständig um Deine getagte Gesundheit Sorgen machen sollen*.
> ...



Wo er recht hat, da hat er eben recht recht  

Danke schön an Martin, die Helmuts, Ines, Michael, Tom und Lissy für die lieben Glückwünsche. 

 .... und natürlich den Samstagabend Gästen ... es war richtig nett  

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## Kalinka (9. April 2009)

Monsterchen Nullt heute!
*Bleib gesund und glücklich!*


----------



## Rote Laterne (9. April 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Monsterchen Nullt heute!
> *Bleib gesund und glücklich!*



Da schließe ich mich doch gleich mal an:

Happy Birthtrail to you, happy Birthtrail.......


----------



## Redfraggle (9. April 2009)

Alles Gute und Liebe zum Geburtstag,Thomas!
Ende des Jahres geselle ich mich auch zum 40iger Club !
Lass Dich schön feiern und reich beschenken!
bis bald
Barbara


----------



## Red Devil (9. April 2009)

**reusper** ...mimimimiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii 

***hÄppy bÖrthdÄy 2 U*** 


***hÄppy bÖrthdÄy 2 U*** 

*
**hÄppy bÖrthdÄy liebes Monsterchen***  
*
**hÄppy bÖrthdÄy 2 U*** 

...alles Gute zum Geburtstag Thomas und feiere schön!!! 


Leon, Titus, Steffi und Boris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monsterchen (10. April 2009)

Danke, Danke!!!

Aua, ich glaub ich hab schon Rücken....

bis bald wenn ich noch kann

Thomas


----------



## Daywalker74 (10. April 2009)

moin moin!

alles gute zum geburtstag nachträglich. tja, thomas, jetzt gehtst du stramm auf die 50zig zu


thomas


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. Mai 2009)

Sooo ich fang mal an , 

*RONALD* ich wünsche dir alles gute zum Geburtstag Mit reichlich Viel und


----------



## Redfraggle (17. Mai 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag,lieber Ronald!
Sind ja länger keine Tour mehr zusammen gefahren, aber das kann sich ja
schnell ändern.
Viele Grüße
Barbara


----------



## sibby08 (6. Juni 2009)

*Alles Gute zum Geburtstag*
*liebe Sonja @Soka70!*






*Genieße ihn, es ist der letzte vor der magischen Rundung.*


----------



## joscho (6. Juni 2009)

*
Liebe Sonja

*



*Alles Gute zum Geburtstag *



* 

*Viel Glück, Zufriedenheit und Gesundheit in Deinem neuen Lebensjahr











Und dass Du ja in Limburg mitfährst ​


----------



## Tazz (6. Juni 2009)

*Alles gute zum 
Geburtstag  
liebe Soka70 



​das ist dann wohl der letzte 30er geniesse ihn ,

​ ich wünsche Dir Zufriedenheit , Glück und Weltfrieden .............


*
*und mögen sich alle Deine Wünsche erfüllen *

























​


----------



## Konfuzius (6. Juni 2009)

*



Unserer liebsten Außenstelle
soka70
alles Gute zum Gebutstag!!!



*



Tazz schrieb:


> und Weltfrieden .............



Zu viel "Miss Undercover" geguckt, wa?


----------



## bernhardwalter (6. Juni 2009)

Hallo Sonja,

alles liebe und gute zum Geburtstag feiere schönund gute  von der Kölner Bandit-Fraktion 

LG von
Bernhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (6. Juni 2009)

Ja Sonja ich wünsche dir auch alles gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Andreas-MTB (6. Juni 2009)

Auch von uns alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## ultra2 (6. Juni 2009)

Liebste Sonja,

auch von mir alles Gute zum 29sten​ 

​


----------



## Rote Laterne (6. Juni 2009)

*unsere Aussenstelle des SpaßFrauenTeam hat Geburtstag 

Liebe Sonja,

alles Gute auf all Deinen Wegen, ob mit  

   oder mit ohne Motor    

     - allzeit gute Fahrt, Glück, Gesundheit und gaaanz viiieeel LIEBE*


----------



## Handlampe (7. Juni 2009)

Der Rote Teufel hat heute Geburtstag.

Alles Gute, Boris.


----------



## Red Devil (8. Juni 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Der Rote Teufel hat heute Geburtstag.
> 
> Alles Gute, Boris.



Danke schöne Uwe  ..dann bis bald mal wieder auf einer Tour!

Boris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (8. Juni 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Liebste Sonja,
> 
> auch von mir alles Gute zum 29sten​
> 
> ​




DANKE!!!! an alle und insbesondere an Jens (für die nette Schmeichelei)...


----------



## Tazz (8. Juni 2009)

soka70 schrieb:


> DANKE!!!! an alle und insbesondere an Jens (für die nette Schmeichelei)...



Zum Udo hatte er Schleimer gesagt als er mir ......

Tze Tze Tze


----------



## sibby08 (9. Juni 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Zum Udo hatte er Schleimer gesagt als er mir ......
> 
> Tze Tze Tze


 
Damit wollte er nur von sich selber ablenken . War mir auch schon aufgefallen...


----------



## ultra2 (9. Juni 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Damit wollte er nur von sich selber ablenken . War mir auch schon aufgefallen...



Aber ich bleibe bei meiner Äusserung.


----------



## sibby08 (9. Juni 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Aber ich bleibe bei meiner Äusserung.


 
Nur kannst Du sie jetzt auch im Spiegel äußern.


----------



## Delgado (25. Juni 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch 

zur bestandenen Prüfung Frau Dr. Solanum 

Alles super gelaufen; die Noten sind traumhaft, die Party war geil, .....

..... aber jetzt wird wieder gebeikt


----------



## ultra2 (25. Juni 2009)

Hallo Frau Doktor




Herzlichen Glückwunsch​


----------



## rippi3 (25. Juni 2009)

Ich glaub's nicht: Fährt so toll Farrad und ist dann auch noch soooo schlau 







von einem etwas neidischen Rippi


----------



## Enrgy (25. Juni 2009)

Delgado schrieb:


> ..... aber jetzt wird wieder gebeikt



Nee, ab jetzt wird Geld verdient...


Congrats, Iris!


----------



## Solanum (25. Juni 2009)

DDAANNKKEE​
@Enrgy: mit dem Geldverdienen wird das wohl erst was wenn ich ne Stelle hab...

...braucht zufällig wer nen Biochemiker

Liebe Grüße, Iris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (25. Juni 2009)

Na, da gratulieren wir doch auch gern!! Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Erfolg bei der Job Suche!!


----------



## Delgado (25. Juni 2009)

Solanum schrieb:


> ...braucht zufällig wer nen Biochemiker
> 
> Liebe Grüße, Iris



Ja ich , 


......


----------



## Tazz (25. Juni 2009)

Jawohl liebe Iris auch von Mir ein fettes 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch 
*zum Doktor*

........und ich wünsche Dir noch eine erflogreiche Doktorzeit 

​


----------



## Merlin (26. Juni 2009)

Iris, auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch, ich kann das ja gut nachvollziehen.

Das mit dem Job wird schon, warts ab. Zur Not gehtst'de Aspirin mischen...


----------



## yogi71 (1. Juli 2009)

*

* 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
*Hey Uwe,*
*(Handlampe)*
*herzlichen Glückwunsch *
*zum Geburtstag !!!!*​ 
*LG*
*Yogi*​ 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

​


----------



## Red Devil (1. Juli 2009)

Hey Uwe

...alles Gute zum Geburtstag!  

CU Boris


----------



## sibby08 (19. Juli 2009)

Zwar spät am Abend, aber nicht vergessen:


Alles Gute zum Geburtstag​ 
*Udo1* ​ 
und noch viele schöne und sturzfreie Jahre auf dem Bike


​


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. Juli 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Zwar spät am Abend, aber nicht vergessen:
> 
> 
> Alles Gute zum Geburtstag​
> ...


Da schließe ich mich gerne an, 
UDO wann kommst du mal rüber für UDO1 Tour Classic


----------



## Andreas-MTB (19. Juli 2009)

Udoooo, alles Gute aus der alten Heimat, einen herzlichen Glückwunsch und laß Dich schön feiern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CuBe7HILLZ (19. Juli 2009)

cooler fred....hehee....naja, ich hatte letzte woche auch glück bei der jobsuche und nach langer überlegung nen vertrag in der schweiz unterschrieben...arbeite dann ab dem 3. mit nem guten kummpel zusammen nähe konstanz am bodensee.......wenn das was wird wohne ich bald im biker paradies....


----------



## Bagatellschaden (20. Juli 2009)

Hmm, aber das hier ist ein Gratulations-Thread, keine Kondolenz-Plattform.


----------



## Redfraggle (22. Juli 2009)

Happy Birthday, Micha!
  Alles Gute, Liebe, Gesundheit und natürlich weiterhin
  super Fahrradtouren.

  Barbara und Uwe


----------



## Andreas-MTB (22. Juli 2009)

Auch von uns alles Gute zum Geburtstag! 
Ines und Andreas


----------



## sun909 (22. Juli 2009)

Hi Michael,
leider ist die bestellte Sonne für dich als Geburtstagskind noch nicht angekommen, aber wir arbeiten dran 

Lass es dir heute gut gehen!

Schöne Grüße
Carsten


----------



## Bagatellschaden (22. Juli 2009)

Der Michael hat heute Geburtstag? Ja dann: Alles Gute und - man darf es wiederholen - lass' es Dir gut gehen!

Viele Grüße
Claus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (23. Juli 2009)

Ach du meine Güte ... 




*Nachträglich​*auch von Mir 


alles liebe zum
*Geburtstag*
@ Stunt-beck 


da hattest Du doch wirklich Glück gestern bei dem Traumwetter 

​
Grüße
Tazz


----------



## Kalinka (29. Juli 2009)

Ines hat heute Geburtstag!





Alles Liebe, liebe Frau P. 
Bleib gesund!!!


----------



## sibby08 (29. Juli 2009)

Dem schließe ich mich an.
Alles Gute Ines zum Geburtstag


----------



## Tazz (29. Juli 2009)

*Auch vom

 Team III 

alles liebe zum 



So und so vielten ...... 

Geburtstag



Liebe Ines @Frau P.

Lass Dich schön Verwöhnen und Feier schön *























​
Liebe Grüße
Renate


----------



## Kalinka (30. Juli 2009)

*Lieber [email protected]*,
ich wünsch Dir immer heißen Milchkaffee!


----------



## Rote Laterne (30. Juli 2009)

Lieber Marco und Ralf .... 

 


*Milchkaffee für Konfuzius und Weizen für Spooky 
und natürlich immer gute Trails unter den Stollen.*


----------



## Andreas-MTB (30. Juli 2009)

Von uns kommen auch herzliche Geburtstagsgrüße an Euch zwei! 

Ines und Andreas


----------



## sibby08 (30. Juli 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Lieber Marco und Ralf ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Besser kann man es bei Euch beiden gar nicht schreiben, deshalb häng ich mich hier einfach dran.

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Euch beiden!
Kriegt auch jeder eine Torte von mir


----------



## Tazz (30. Juli 2009)

*Ach was , noch ein ........








*
*Geburtstagskind *






auch von mir alles liebe zum großen Ereignis @spooky​


----------



## Kettenfresser (30. Juli 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Ach was , noch ein ........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da schließe ich mich doch gerne an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (2. August 2009)

Oha, da ist man mal zwei Wochen weg und das halbe Rheinland hat Geburtstag. 


*Also, von mir hiermit nachträglich: *​ 
Herzliche Glückwünsche an 
alle Geburtstagskinder!!!​


----------



## sun909 (3. September 2009)

Soderle,
dann ist heute der Chris/Chillmirage dran und feiert seinen x-ten Geburtstag  !

Lieber Chris, alles Gute, ich hoffe, wir fahren noch viele lustige Touren zusammen im Winter wie Sommer!

Lass es dir gut gehen heute, das mit der Sonne ist erst für Nachmittags bestellt, kommt aber noch 

Viel Spaß heut!
Carsten


----------



## Andreas-MTB (3. September 2009)

Da schließen wir uns gern an Gratulation zum Geburtstag!


----------



## yogi71 (3. September 2009)

Hey Chris,











Alles gute zum Geburtstag! Jetzt biste ja wieder so alt wie ich!

Auf das wir noch viele so schöner Touren wie gestern fahren!

Liebe Grüße 
Yogi


----------



## Poison_Girl (3. September 2009)

Hi Chris,

von mir auch: 

*ALLES GUTE!!!!
*​

Ich hoffe, wir fahren demnächst mal wieder zusammen 

Viele liebe Grüße,


Katrin


----------



## Redfraggle (3. September 2009)

Lieber Chris







wünschen Dir Barbara und Uwe.Laß es Dir gut gehen und Dich schön feiern.
Bis bald!


----------



## Merlin (4. September 2009)

Hey Chris,


von mir kommen die Glückwünsche wie immern nachträglich...

Also, alles Gute zum Geburtstag und für die Zukunft.

A propos: Gestern oder heute müsste auch der Boris dran sein, weis jemand genaueres?


----------



## sun909 (4. September 2009)

Heute 

lieber Boris, so Du denn hier mitliest, alles Gute zum Geburtstag alter Frosch!

Hoffe, du hast heut frei und kannst deinen kleinen ein wenig durch die Gegend jagen...

Bis bald im Wald!
Carsten


----------



## Andreas-MTB (4. September 2009)

Boris, altes Haus. Alles Gute zum Geburtstag und laß es Dir gut gehen. Laß Dich mal wieder blicken im Forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (4. September 2009)

Lieber Boris
gerade noch rechtzeitig!




und alles Liebe,Gute und vor allem Gesundheit wünschen
Dir Barbara und Uwe!


----------



## yogi71 (8. September 2009)

~TOM~ ist heute Papa geworden! ​ 
*Alexander hat um 7.42 Uhr das erstemal Papa und Mama gesehen!!!!*​ 
*HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH !!!*​


----------



## sun909 (8. September 2009)

Hey Tom!

Dann sag ich auch mal alles Gute für Euch drei und wünsche euch eine schöne Zeit zusammen!!!

Viel Spaß beim Windeln wechseln und wir wollen Fotos sehen!

schöne Grüße!


----------



## Kettenfresser (8. September 2009)

Ja *Tom *Herzlichen Glückwünsch


----------



## ~TOM~ (8. September 2009)

Danke,
alles soweit glatt gelaufen,Mutter und Kind sind fit und Junior hat schon nach seinem Bike gefragt 



 



Für Statistiker

3620g
55cm
36cm Dickkopf


----------



## Eifelwolf (8. September 2009)

Na dann einmal *herzlichen Glückwunsch* ! Jetzt kommen wohl die Monate mit den *schwarzen* Ringen unter den Augen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (9. September 2009)

Uuui, was ein Lulatsch...ääh, Prachtkerl wollte ich sagen. 

Tom, herzlichen Glückwunsch, tolle Nachricht!


----------



## sibby08 (9. September 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Danke,
> alles soweit glatt gelaufen,Mutter und Kind sind fit und Junior hat schon nach seinem Bike gefragt
> 
> 
> ...


 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Du schreibst Mutter und Kind wohlauf und was ist mit dem Vater


----------



## ~TOM~ (9. September 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
> Du schreibst Mutter und Kind wohlauf und was ist mit dem Vater



Der rennt mit Stolz geschwellter Brust durch die Gegend


----------



## yogi71 (9. September 2009)

.... und hat seinen Junior auf dem T-shirt, damit es jeder sieht!!!!!


----------



## sun909 (9. September 2009)

ähm,

dann dürfen wir doch das Thema mit dem Kinder/Bierkistenhänger auch noch einmal anbringen, oder 

Schön zu hören, dass alle gesund sind!

Bis bald
sun909


----------



## sibby08 (9. September 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> ähm,
> 
> dann dürfen wir doch das Thema mit dem Kinder/Bierkistenhänger auch noch einmal anbringen, oder
> 
> ...


 
... Die September Ausgabe der Bike hat sich dem Thema ja auch schon angenommen .
Habs heute morgen erst gelesen, da meine Tochter nun auch Interesse für das MTB bekundet.


----------



## ultra2 (9. September 2009)

Auch TEAM III sagt 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch
und 
weiter so​


----------



## chillmirage (10. September 2009)

danke an alle die mir hier gratuliert haben....

ich habe diesen fred dann auch schon gestern entdeckt


----------



## Kettenfresser (18. September 2009)

So habe es gelesen....

[email protected] alles gute zum


----------



## Merlin (18. September 2009)

Dito, herzlichen Glückwunsch und gute Platzierungen im nächsten Jahr...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (18. September 2009)

Lieber Michael,

alles erdenklich Gute zum Geburtstag​


----------



## Delgado (19. September 2009)

Vielen Dank 

@Merlin, wir sehn uns spätestens am Hertasee ....


----------



## Redfraggle (20. September 2009)

Lieber Jörg ( alter ego Fungrisu )



                                                                                                             ,  Glück und Gesundheit und weiterhin coole Trails
                   wünschen Dir Barbara und Uwe!


----------



## yogi71 (20. September 2009)

Conbey ist heute Papa geworden!





 
*Fabian ist kurz nach 18 Uhr auf die Welt gekommen!!!
*​ 
*HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH !!!*​ 














Für Nachwuchs ist in der Ville gut gesorgt!!!!

LG Yogi ​


----------



## ~TOM~ (20. September 2009)

CONBEY IST PAPA

Das warten hat endlich ein Ende!Jetzt können wir gemeinsam die Kinderwagen schieben 











Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## GreyWolf (20. September 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Conbey ist heute Papa geworden!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dann auch alles gute von mir und die besten glückwünsche


----------



## Tazz (20. September 2009)

Auch von Mir 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch 
zum 
Nachwuchs 










​


----------



## sibby08 (20. September 2009)

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch *
*Lumpi80 + Conbay*
*zur Geburt *


 
Weiter so ​


----------



## WhiteBandit (21. September 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Conbey ist heute Papa geworden!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Auch von mir  noch mal einen herzlichsten Glückwunsch.
Freut mich für Euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (21. September 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Auch von Mir
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch
> zum
> ...



Auch von mir alles gute


----------



## Kalinka (21. September 2009)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> CONBEY IST PAPA
> 
> Das warten hat endlich ein Ende!Jetzt können wir gemeinsam die Kinderwagen schieben


*Schieben???* 
Kinderanhänger ziehen!!! Chris gibt Euch sicher Tips!
Glückwünsche an die Papas und Mamas


----------



## Kalinka (21. September 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag meinem Lieblings-Alpen-Guide, Jens! Statt Race4Hills solltest Du Dich wait4girls nennen!!!
Junge, Junge die 5 vor der Null ist jetzt näher als die 4! 




Fühl Dich mal fest geknuddelt...Samstag dann in ECHT!


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. September 2009)

Jaaaaa Jens(Race4Hills) gestern noch getroffen und heute schon Geburtstag.
Alles gute und die Zahlen-hexe bloß nicht so ernst nehmen.


----------



## sibby08 (21. September 2009)

Jens, auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Race4Hills (21. September 2009)

Habt lieben DANK für Eure so herzliche Gratulation.

LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (21. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Jaaaaa Jens(Race4Hills) gestern noch getroffen und heute schon Geburtstag.
> Alles gute und die Zahlen-hexe bloß nicht so ernst nehmen.


Tut er nicht, er ist Alpen-Hexen-erprobt!


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. September 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Tut er nicht, er ist Alpen-Hexen-erprobt!


----------



## Rote Laterne (21. September 2009)

*Alles Liebe und Gute zum Geburtstag an unseren Ober-DÖSI Wait4Witchs   

  (Deutschland-Österreich-Schweiz-Italien-Guide)! 
Ich knuddel Dich dann heute abend !*


----------



## Andreas-MTB (21. September 2009)

Auch von uns herzliche Geburtstagsgrüße.


----------



## soka70 (21. September 2009)

*
Schließe mich in Farbe und Inhalt meinen Vorrednerinnen an:

Alles Liebe und Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag....

Sei lieb gegrüßt, Sonja
*


----------



## Daywalker74 (21. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


>



Jens4GoldenGils

Auch von mir aus alles jute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. September 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Jens4GoldenGils
> 
> Auch von mir aus alles jute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## Tazz (21. September 2009)

*Da hängen wir uns noch

flott an 

die obengenanten​

​

​

Geburtstagswünsche 





Alles liebe vom
 Team III​​*















​


----------



## Merlin (22. September 2009)

So, von mir wie üblich am Tag drauf...

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Markus zum Nachwuchs!

Alles Gute Jens zum halb-runden Geburtstag...


----------



## Race4Hills (23. September 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Tut er nicht, er ist Alpen-Hexen-erprobt!


  Jep wurde Ausgezeichnet, schwere Prüfung aber bestanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (27. September 2009)

Lieber Harry ( Präsi der 7Hiller ),






                            und alles Gute.Bleib gesund und bis demnächst
                            mal wieder auf`m MTB oder RR.


   Barbara und Uwe


----------



## Rote Laterne (4. Oktober 2009)

Huhu Thomas (Daywalker),






                    und alles Gute. Bleib gesund, ess nicht zu viel Eis (jedenfalls nicht ohne mich ) und bis morgen beim Drachenblut


----------



## sibby08 (4. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Thomas,
von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Kettenfresser (4. Oktober 2009)

Da schließe ich mich gerne an . 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch Thomas ​und fahr nicht so viel


----------



## ~TOM~ (4. Oktober 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute und Herzlichen Glückwunsch Thomas


----------



## Tazz (4. Oktober 2009)

vom Team III  





* einen schönen
*
* Geburtstag*

 Thomas @ Daywalker 























​


----------



## Daywalker74 (4. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!

Vielen Vielen Dank an Alle!

Ein besonderer dank an Tazz. Sorry, wegen meiner Meinung zum Bild im August.

Bis zur nächsten Tour.


----------



## sun909 (5. Oktober 2009)

Ups,
ich hoffe, ich darf noch nachträglich heute?

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag und viele schöne Touren im neuen Lebensjahr!
Carsten


----------



## sibby08 (10. Oktober 2009)

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag*​ 
*Andreas @Andreas-MTB*​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (10. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Andreas ,






                    und alles Gute. Das Wetter ist heute ja nicht grade Tourtauglich, also feier schön bei Kaffee, Kuchen oder sonstiges


----------



## Tazz (10. Oktober 2009)

Alles Liebe
zum 

*so* und *so* vielten

*Geburtstag*

Andreas @AndreasMTB




​


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. Oktober 2009)

Tazz war ja schon fleißig aber ich hab da noch ein paar 

*Alles gute zum Geburtstag*

*Andreas(MTB)*











​


----------



## Redfraggle (10. Oktober 2009)

Alles Liebe und Gute zum Geburtstag, lieber* Andreas*!
Lass´Dich reich 


und ordentlich feiern 

.

Barbara und Uwe


----------



## Daywalker74 (10. Oktober 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag lieber Andreas.



Laß Dich reichlich beschenken. z.b. neues Kettensprühfett


Ciao Thomas


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. Oktober 2009)

Und noch einer hat heute seinen großen Tag

*[email protected]*​
hat Geburtstag 













​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (10. Oktober 2009)

Ja aber Hallo, auch von mir.
Hoffe doch das du heute noch feucht, fröhlich feierst ( wobei ersteres nicht allzuwschwerist ).

bis dann
Peter


----------



## Andreas-MTB (10. Oktober 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche, liebe Sportsfreunde. Kugelrund gefre**en verabschiede ich mich mit Ines zu einer Woche Seeurlaub und bin bis Anfang kommender Woche nicht zu erreichen. 

Glückwünsche gehen auch von uns an [email protected] und [email protected]!

Bis bald,
Andreas


----------



## chillmirage (10. Oktober 2009)

an die geburtstagskinder von heute auch von mir alles liebe und gute. 
@andreas: wünsche einen schönen urlaub


----------



## Tazz (10. Oktober 2009)

Wo ich gerade so schön fleissig bin ........
















Auch 



alles liebe zum 

*Geburtstag*

*für
Alex @ Hama687*













​
@ AndreasMTB schönen Urlaub für euch zwei ... äh vier


----------



## sibby08 (10. Oktober 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> ... verabschiede ich mich mit Ines zu einer Woche Seeurlaub und bin bis Anfang kommender Woche nicht zu erreichen...
> Bis bald,
> Andreas


 
Vergesst die Räder nicht! Im flachen lässt sich die Wampe mit Grundlagen Einheiten wieder ein wenig begradien .

Schönen Urlaub wünsche ich Euch .


----------



## Andreas-MTB (10. Oktober 2009)

Auch vielen Dank für die Urlaubswünsche . Ich meinte natürlich bis Anfang übernächster Woche. Sightseeing und fotoknipsen ist angesagt, Sport ist Mord - daher zumindest ich diesmal ohne Bike. Ines hat aber das Zaskar dabei und die Kids sind auch mobil, damit sie die 3 Wochen Kuraufenthalt sportlich überstehen


----------



## sibby08 (10. Oktober 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Auch vielen Dank für die Urlaubswünsche . Ich meinte natürlich bis Anfang übernächster Woche. Sightseeing und fotoknipsen ist angesagt, Sport ist Mord - daher zumindest ich diesmal ohne Bike. Ines hat aber das Zaskar dabei und die Kids sind auch mobil, damit sie die 3 Wochen Kuraufenthalt sportlich überstehen


 
Ich mache mir jetzt gerade ein wenig sorgen um Dich. Kugelrund gefressen in den Urlaub, im Urlaub noch mehr gutes Essen, *kein* Sport.
Wie wirst Du nach Deinem Urlaub aussehen, doch nicht etwa so:


----------



## Tazz (10. Oktober 2009)

Also ich finde es süß


----------



## Andreas-MTB (10. Oktober 2009)

Udo, ich nehme Dich gern als Tour-/Trainingspartner in Anspruch wenn Du Dich allzusehr sorgst . Dich kriege ich dann auch wieder fit 

@ Renate, was genau? Das freundliche Lächeln oder die Rettungsringe, oder gar mich?


----------



## Tazz (10. Oktober 2009)

Na das freundliche Lächeln natürlich ..... was Du immer denkst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hama687 (11. Oktober 2009)

[/QUOTE]

Der lässt doch viel platz zur Interpretation


Herzliches Danke sehr, und natürlich auch von mir, an Andreas, alles gute nachträglich!


----------



## sibby08 (11. Oktober 2009)

hama687 schrieb:


> Der lässt doch viel platz zur Interpretation
> 
> 
> Herzliches Danke sehr, und natürlich auch von mir, an Andreas, alles gute nachträglich!


 
Alex, Dir natürlich auch noch nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag.
Ich war so umsorgt um Andreas, da ist mir das irgendwie gestern durch gegangen .


----------



## Merlin (11. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Andreas, von mir nachträglich (wie immer )  alles Gute!


----------



## sibby08 (15. Oktober 2009)

*Alles gute zum Geburtstag *

Jörg @(turbo)Schnegge


----------



## Redfraggle (15. Oktober 2009)

_Da schließen wir uns den Geburtstagswünschen mal locker an!
Alles Gute und Liebe für den Jörg alias Schnegge
von Barbara und Uwe_


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Andreas auch von mir noch nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Hoffe wir sehen uns bald mal wieder auf dem Rad. Wie sieht es denn bei dir übernächstes We aus?

Grüße Micha


----------



## Tazz (15. Oktober 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Jörg @(turbo)Schnegge
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*
Dem kann ich mich nur noch anschliessen 

Alles liebe 
Jö[email protected]


​zum *​

​*Geburtstag​*

Grüße Renate


----------



## Ghosty9 (17. November 2009)

Hallo liebe [email protected]_Girl,

wünsche Dir nachträglich (war ja gestern  schon) 

*Alles Gute zum runden
Geburtstag!!*







 





viele Grüße

Serena


----------



## yogi71 (17. November 2009)

uuuups stimmt!

Herzlichen Glüsckwunsch nachträglich liebe Katrin! Lass Dich mal wieder blicken! 

LG
Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poison_Girl (18. November 2009)

Vielen Dank, Ihr beiden 

Mit Biken unter der Woche klappts momentan leider nicht, ist einfach zuviel los 
Am Sonntag will ich dem Kettenfresser mal die Ville zeigen, allerdings wird der Startzeitpunkt spontan entschieden...hätte denn da noch jemand Interesse?

LG

Katrin


----------



## Daywalker74 (23. November 2009)

An das liebe Redfraggle:




Alles gute zm Geburtstag.


----------



## surftigresa (23. November 2009)

Natürlich auch von mir:

 Happy Birthday liebe Barbara


----------



## Tazz (23. November 2009)

*Alles


liebe zum
Geburtstag*



@Redfreggel 





























​
Grüße
Renate


----------



## Andreas-MTB (24. November 2009)

Herzliche Glückwünsche auch von uns zum Geburtstag und alles Gute im neuen Lebensjahr 

Ines und Andreas


----------



## Merlin (24. November 2009)

Da schließe ich mich doch prompt an....herzlichen Glückwunsch Barbara. Bleib so, wie du bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monsterchen (24. November 2009)

dito !

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Redfraggle (24. November 2009)

Vielen Dank für die netten Wünsche.
Das Feiern holen wir sicher nach!
Lg. Barbara


----------



## Bagatellschaden (1. Dezember 2009)

Dem hochenergetischen Volker alles Gute zum Geburtstag!

Happy Birthday und lass Dich schön feiern. Auf dass Du uns noch lange Zeit mit bissigen Kommentaren erheitern magst!

Stay tuned.



(Smilies gibt's auch an dieser Stelle von mir nicht. Dafür sind andere zuständig.)


----------



## Daywalker74 (1. Dezember 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Dem hochenergetischen Volker alles Gute zum Geburtstag!
> 
> Happy Birthday und lass Dich schön feiern. Auf dass Du uns noch lange Zeit mit bissigen Kommentaren erheitern magst!
> 
> ...



Oje, wußte garnicht, das Volker NOCH Älter werden kann

Alles jute zu jeburtstag.


----------



## Langenfelder (1. Dezember 2009)

Das glaub ich ja nicht, der Volker hat Geburstag und wird noch ein Jahr älter

Alles gute zum Geburstag, Gesundheit und viel Glück für die nächsten ....... Jahre ( wir wollen ja keine Daten veraten ) wie sehen uns bei der nächsten Tour


----------



## supasini (1. Dezember 2009)

Hi Volker, 
freu mich schon auf das Team "Ü50 ccFreerideTrialer" oder so 
feier feste!


----------



## Tazz (1. Dezember 2009)

................................meine Güte 

*Alles liebe
 zum 

 

Geburtstag





 Volker @ energy ..... mögen Deine Akkus immer voll bleiben  *​


----------



## Enrgy (1. Dezember 2009)

Danke an alle für die lieben Glückwünsche!

Bis bald im Wald...oder am Glühweinstand?!


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. Januar 2010)

Happy Birthday Ines da hast du dir ja einen tollen Tag ausgesucht. Feiert schön Grüße Micha.


----------



## Redfraggle (2. Januar 2010)

Liebe Ines,
 auch von uns alles Liebe und Gute zum Geburtstag!
Lass Dich schön feiern und reich beschenken.



 

 

 
 Barbara und Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (2. Januar 2010)

Wow  da muß ich mich unbedingt dranhängen 
























*Alles erdenklich gute zum*


* Geburtstag*
 liebe
 -Ines-
















​


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. Januar 2010)

Ich auch noch schnell 





*-Ines-*



​


----------



## -Ines- (3. Januar 2010)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

ein fröhliches Dankeschön an alle, die an meinen Geburtstag gedacht haben.
Wünsche allen, die sich heute aufs Radl schwingen, viel Spaß im Schnee.
Viele Grüße     Ines


----------



## Merlin (3. Januar 2010)

...und ich wie immer einen Tag zu spät: Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich.


----------



## Trekki (18. Januar 2010)

Liebe MTBKäfer,
herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!

-trekki


----------



## Montana (22. Februar 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag 

lieber Frank @ Cheetah 

....​


----------



## ultra2 (22. Februar 2010)

Da möchte ich mich meinem lieben Vorschreiber doch unbedingt anschließen

Alles Gute lieber Frank​
und das wir uns bald mal wieder auf dem Rad sehen​


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. Februar 2010)

Na dann will ich auch noch schnell 

Frank ich wünsche dir alles gute zum


----------



## soka70 (22. Februar 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Da möchte ich mich meinem lieben Vorschreiber doch unbedingt anschließen
> 
> Alles Gute lieber Frank​
> und das wir uns bald mal wieder auf dem Rad sehen​



Ich auch!!!!!

Auch von mir: ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG!!!!!!

Jens hat Recht, wann gehts wieder aufs Bike???? Samstag, 06.März, wie wär`s???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (22. Februar 2010)

Von uns auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Frank


----------



## Daywalker74 (22. Februar 2010)

Hey Franki Auch von mir aus alles alles gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## joscho (22. Februar 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Frank
​ 


 

 

​


----------



## Tazz (22. Februar 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch Frank
> ​
> 
> 
> ...



Ja da möchte ich mich natürlich auch noch flott dranhängen 



Alles liebe zum Geburtstag 
, laß es Dir gut gehen  

​


----------



## Merlin (23. Februar 2010)

Mensch, da steht der Frank gestern abend bei mir im Keller und sagt nix. 

Also Frank, herzlichen Glückwunsch (wie immer nachträglich).


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. Februar 2010)

Auch von mir auch noch nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (23. Februar 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Mensch, da steht der Frank gestern abend bei mir im Keller und sagt nix.



Tom, du brauchst einen Kalender oder eine gute Sekretärin 

Frank, von mir nachträglich alles Gute, hoffe, du hattest einen schönen Tag 

Carsten


----------



## Cheetah (23. Februar 2010)

Vielen Dank für die lieben Glückwünsche, vielleicht sieht man sich ja bei der Soka's Hennef reloaded Tour.


----------



## Merlin (24. Februar 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Tom, du brauchst einen Kalender oder eine gute Sekretärin



Habe ich beides, hilft nix. 




> vielleicht sieht man sich ja bei der Soka's Hennef reloaded Tour.



Gibts da einen konkreten Termin?


----------



## sun909 (24. Februar 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Habe ich beides, hilft nix.



fällt dir da ein Widerspruch auf  Einer von beiden ist nicht gut genug... 



Merlin schrieb:


> Gibts da einen konkreten Termin?



...die Jungs planen das gerade im Frauenthread... 

grüße


----------



## Merlin (25. Februar 2010)

So, ausnahmsweise mal als Erster: Happy Birthday Renate @Harnas!!


----------



## sun909 (25. Februar 2010)

Hey Tom,
hast mit deiner Sekretärin geschimpft  ?

Alles Gute wünsch ich an der Stelle und einen schönen Geburtstag!
Carsten


----------



## joscho (25. Februar 2010)

*Liebe Renat**e *





*Alles Gute zum Geburtstag*

*und lass Dich feiern*


----------



## ultra2 (25. Februar 2010)

Auch von mir





Alles Gute zum Geburtstag 
liebe Renate​


----------



## Montana (25. Februar 2010)

Da schliesse ich mich doch gerne an 

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag 

liebe Renate @ harnas ​


----------



## Andreas-MTB (25. Februar 2010)

Für die gute Renate kommen auch von uns herzliche Geburtstagsgrüße. Laß dich schön feiern heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harnas (25. Februar 2010)

Hallo ihr Lieben 

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche 

Ich freue mich schon auf schöne gemeinsame Touren mit euch


----------



## Tazz (25. Februar 2010)

​ 
*Auch vion mir noch 
alles liebe 
zum
**Geburtstag *​*liebe
Renate*
















​


----------



## soka70 (26. Februar 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> ​
> *Auch vion mir noch
> alles liebe
> zum
> ...




....Mensch, du hast doch jedes Jahr kurz nach Frank Geburtstag ?!?!?...

Auch von mir alles, alles Liebe und Gute!!!!!


----------



## Redfraggle (2. März 2010)

Lieber Ralf,

vollständigkeitshalber auch noch die obligatorischen Forumsgeburtstagswünsche:






und alles Liebe und Gute.Hoffentlich sieht man sich bald mal wieder 
auf´m Rad!


----------



## Handlampe (9. April 2010)

Wenn ich da richtig liege, dann hat heute ein Monster Geburtstag:


Alles Gute lieber Thomas zum ersten Geburtstag in den 40'igern.​


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. April 2010)

Hey Thomas auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


Grüße Micha


----------



## surftigresa (9. April 2010)

Auch von mir natürlich:

​
 

Und feier schön


----------



## Andreas-MTB (9. April 2010)

Da schließen wir uns doch gern an, alles Gute zum Geburtstag auch von uns.


----------



## Redfraggle (9. April 2010)

​Thomas
auch vom Fraggle​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (10. April 2010)

...und wie üblich von mir mit einem Tag Verspätung:

Happy Birthday!​


----------



## Daywalker74 (10. April 2010)

Verdammt, auch zu spät


 Alles jute zum Jeburtstag Thomas   


Thomas


----------



## Red Devil (10. April 2010)

Hoppa ..da stelle ich mich doch auch noch schnell in der Reihe der "Zuspätgratulierer" an! 

Monsterthomaschen    von mich!  

Jeruß Boris


----------



## Rote Laterne (10. April 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> ...und wie üblich von mir mit einem Tag Verspätung:
> 
> Happy Birthday!​



Upps  ich auch.


Liebe Grüße und Happy Birthday MonsterThomas. Schade, dass Du im Mai nicht dabei bist. Wahrscheinlich werden wir auf den Lana-Trails ein paar Lieder über Dich dichten


----------



## monsterchen (10. April 2010)

Dankeschöööööön!!!!!!!!!!!


Euch Allen....


----------



## NoBeerForFear (14. April 2010)

Ich wünsche dem sykostar alles gute für seinen bikeshop der heute große Eröffnung hat! Ab 4 Uhr in der mainzerstraße 244 in mehlem. Wooop! Internet Shop Adresse in meiner Signatur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langenfelder (15. Juni 2010)

Alles gut zum Jeburtstach Micha


----------



## Redfraggle (16. Juni 2010)

Dem Martin, alias Supasini, alles Gute zum Geburtstag!​


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. Juni 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Dem Martin, alias Supasini, alles Gute zum Geburtstag!​



Von mir natüüüüüüüüüüüüüüürlichauch alles Gute

Grüße Micha


----------



## yogi71 (16. Juni 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, lieber Martin! Wieder ein Jahr älter!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (16. Juni 2010)

Was!? Wie ist das denn passiert? Ich dachte, in Leichtstadt wäre Altern abgeschafft - ewige Jugend und so? Nur die Modelle altern (im gefühlten Monatsturnus), nicht aber die Fahrer? Schon wieder ein gebrochenes Heilsversprechen.

Ja, dann will ich nun wohl auch mal kond...  gratulieren:

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, lieber Martin!

Der Santa Cruz... nee, Quatsch, der Santa Claus.


----------



## Enrgy (16. Juni 2010)

von mir auch alles gute, martin!!!


----------



## Merlin (17. Juni 2010)

Jep, auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag, Martin.


----------



## supasini (17. Juni 2010)

Danke euch allen für die guten Wünsche!
Und: ich werd nicht älter, nur reifer (aktuell: 39f)


----------



## Enrgy (17. Juni 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> aktuell: 39f



Korrekt in HEX heißt das bei dir 2D, bei mir 30....

Vielleicht sollte ich in Bewerbungen ab sofort immer mein HEX-Alter angeben. Macht sich echt besser...


----------



## supasini (17. Juni 2010)

HEX wäre auch noch ne Option, 101101 ist aber auch ganz schön, oder? 
egal, ich bleib bei meiner Nomenklatur!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (1. Juli 2010)

Bruder Handlampe

Alles alles gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## surftigresa (1. Juli 2010)

Hi Uwe!

Natürlich auch von mir:

!!!!!Alles Liebe zum Geburtstag!!!!!


----------



## Stunt-beck (1. Juli 2010)

Auch von mir die besten Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag altes Haus​​:b-​day:


----------



## ultra2 (1. Juli 2010)

Alles Gute 
zum Geburtstag 
lieber Uwe
​


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. Juli 2010)

Uwe alles gute zum Geburtstag 

 
​und feier schön


----------



## Tazz (1. Juli 2010)

​



         Lieber Uwe 
*
alles gute

     zum





Geburtstag

und ein leckeres Geburtstagsessen ...



*











​


----------



## Handlampe (1. Juli 2010)

Hach, es gibt schon ne Menge nette Menschen hier.


Vielen Dank für all die Glückwünsche​


----------



## Merlin (2. Juli 2010)

Ein Netter kommt noch, wie immer halt mit etwas Verspätung:

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Uwe!​


----------



## MTBKäfer (2. Juli 2010)

Und noch einer !

Auch von mir 

Alles, alles Gute zum Geburtstag

Hoffe Du hattest einen schönen Tag!​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (12. Juli 2010)

Hallo Heike 

HSW




Heute mal nachträglich !

Gestern sah es so aus ....http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7345578&postcount=588

Grüße Renate​


----------



## NoBeerForFear (17. Juli 2010)

ich gratuliere mir mal selbst zu meinem neuen rad


----------



## Kettenfresser (17. Juli 2010)

NoBeerForFear schrieb:


> ich gratuliere mir mal selbst zu meinem neuen rad



Nix da . Sieht sehr gut aus das Teil  Viel Spass damit


----------



## Enrgy (17. Juli 2010)

Spätestens nach 50km und 1000Hm haste aber Kreuzschmerzen bei der Sitzposition...


----------



## NoBeerForFear (17. Juli 2010)

man muss nicht hochfahren um runterfahren zu können 

btw. cooler spruch den ich da grad entwickelt hab


----------



## sibby08 (19. Juli 2010)

Auch wenn nun schon seit 3 Jahren nicht mehr im Rheinland beheimatet, wünsche ich Dir, lieber *Udo1*, alles Gute zum Geburtstag und noch viele schöne Jahre auf dem Bike oder beim Wandern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (19. Juli 2010)

Oh jetzt aber schnell . 

UDO1  wüschen dir alles gute zum  mit  und  Essen darf auch nicht fehlen  aber das und nur in Maßen


----------



## Udo1 (20. Juli 2010)

Hallo "sibby08" und "Kettenfresser",
habe mich sehr über Eure Wünsche gefreut. Mir geht es bestens, bin gerade auf dem Sprung zu einer Tour durch Thüringen bis nach Sachsen-Anhalt. Der Finnewanderweg ist heute mal angesagt. Vom Kyffhäuser bis zur Arche Nebra.
Euch ebenso noch viele schöne Touren.


----------



## Merlin (21. Juli 2010)

Hallo Udo,

schön, von dir zu hören. Es scheint dir ja ganz gut zu gehen, wenn man das so liest.

Also auch von mir nochmal herzliche Glückwünsche nachträglich.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (21. Juli 2010)

Natürlich viel zu spät, aber dennoch mit besten Glückwünschen nachträglich aus der alten Heimat.


----------



## Daywalker74 (22. Juli 2010)

Unserem Starbäcker Stunt Beck allllllleeeeessss guuuuuttteee zum Geburtstag


----------



## surftigresa (23. Juli 2010)

Da bin ich jetzt wohl schon etwas spät dran....

Trotzdem natürlich auch von mir:

* *
Nachträglich* noch alles Gute zum Geburtstag Micha!*


----------



## Merlin (23. Juli 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute lieber Micha und immer einen Sack Mehl im Regel...oder so ähnlich.


----------



## MTBKäfer (23. Juli 2010)

Mist, und ich bin auch, wie immer, einen Tag zu spät !

Trotzdem ALLES, ALLES GUTE lieber Micha!!!!


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. Juli 2010)

DANKEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

an alle die mir per Telefon oder hier im Netz gratuliert haben.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (23. Juli 2010)

Huiiii Micha, alles Gute nachträglich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (21. September 2010)

Dem ExtremBikerClaus
(Bagatellschaden) alles alles gute zum (Rundem)
Geburtstag.

Wie fühlt man sich jetzt so mit 30ig


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. September 2010)

Hi Claus alte  Socke willkommen unter den 40-gern

alles Gute 
Grüße Micha


----------



## Bagatellschaden (22. September 2010)

Merci bien! 

Nachdem man mich neulich auf 32 geschätzt hat, fiel mir der Schritt über die Demarkationslinie recht leicht. Für die, die den Schritt noch vor sich haben: Hat gar nicht weh getan (Mal abgesehen von dem Baum, der mir auf der Trailtour mit Tom im Weg stand).

Stay tuned.
Claus.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (27. September 2010)

So, dann fang ich mal an. Der Karin wünschen wir alles Gute zum Geburtstag mit allem was dazu gehört.


----------



## Kettenfresser (27. September 2010)

Wat die Karin hat Geburtstag   herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Tazz (27. September 2010)

Alles liebe 


  zum ..



Geburtstag
Karin 
und viel Erfolg und Glück im neuen Lebensjahr 




 

​


----------



## ultra2 (27. September 2010)

Ja,

Alles Liebe zum Geburtstag!​


----------



## soka70 (27. September 2010)

Auch von mir:

*Alles Liebe und Gute zu Deinem, ach war`s der 29 oder der 30igste???? .... Geburtstag!!!

Lass dich schön verwöhnen...
*


----------



## Freckles (27. September 2010)

Hej Karin! 

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag auch von mir! Ich wünsch dir einen schönen Tag und feier schön!




Liebe Grüße aus Beuel!

Angela


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (27. September 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Auch von mir:
> 
> *Alles Liebe und Gute zu Deinem, ach war`s der 29 oder der 30igste???? .... Geburtstag!!!
> 
> ...



45 steht da unten im Bild ... wie kann man nur so dreist lügen beim anmelden??? 

_Alles Gute _von mir


----------



## Merlin (28. September 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute....wie immer nachträglich.


----------



## Kalinka (28. September 2010)

*29p* oder *45*...es ist wie es ist und das ist prima. Wer will schon für immer 25 sein? Ich jedenfalls nicht.
Danke für die netten Wünsche.


----------



## AnjaR (28. September 2010)

Na liebe Karin,

dann auch von uns noch alles Gute zum Geburtstag nachträglich.
Dann war die Karwendeltour wohl das .

Anja + Jörg


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. Oktober 2010)

Happy Birthday Thomas, wünsch dir alles Gute und jede Menge hm und sonnige km
Grüße Micha


----------



## yogi71 (4. Oktober 2010)

Hey Thomas herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (4. Oktober 2010)

Haaaaaalllooo Thomas!!

Alles gute zum Geburtstag!!Ich wünsch dir einen schönen Tag, viel Glück, Gesundheit, viele Urlaube und das alles!

Feier schön!!

Liebe Grüße
Angela


----------



## monsterchen (4. Oktober 2010)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Thomas, den werden wir heute Abend gehörig mit Drachenblut begießen.

bis dann

Thomas


----------



## Kalinka (4. Oktober 2010)

*Dem Tagträumer alles Gute, bleib gesund und so wie Du bist!*


----------



## surftigresa (4. Oktober 2010)

Hi Thomas,

auch von mir natürlich alles Gute zum Geburtstag!

Und noch viele tolle Touren mit der Ameise!!!!

Liebe Grüsse,
Melanie


----------



## Rote Laterne (4. Oktober 2010)

Hi Thomas, 
alles Gute zum Geburtstag und nicht zu viel Drachenblut


----------



## ultra2 (4. Oktober 2010)

Lieber Thomas,
alles erdenklich Gute
zum Geburtstag

vom TEAM III​


----------



## Andreas-MTB (4. Oktober 2010)

Herzliche Glückwünsche kommen auch von uns, altes Haus. Laß es Dir gut gehen im neuen Lebensjahr und laß Dich heut schön feiern! 

Ines & Andreas


----------



## Merlin (5. Oktober 2010)

Thomas: 

Herzliche Glückwünsche und weiterhin alles Gute.

Viele Grüße
Tom


----------



## Daywalker74 (5. Oktober 2010)

Vielen lieben dank


----------



## supasini (5. Oktober 2010)

zu spät - aber auch von mir: ganz herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (21. Oktober 2010)

Liebe Melanie!!

Viel Glück + Gesundheit + Freude und so zum Geburtstag!! 

Ich wünsch dir alles Gute für das neue Jahr!

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## Langenfelder (21. Oktober 2010)

Ja da hätt ich`s doch fast verpasst.

 Auch von mir alles Liebe zum jeburstag, 

und ich frag nich wie alt wir geworden sind 

Feier deinen heutigen Ehrentag entsprechend,
und ich wünsch ich Dir noch einen schönen beiketag in der Eifel


----------



## Redfraggle (21. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Melanie,
Dein Geburtstag einfach zu merken:wie meine Mama!

Daher   

      und alles Gute.
Lass Dich schön feiern und reich 

!

Barbara und Uwe


----------



## surftigresa (21. Oktober 2010)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> und ich frag nich wie alt wir geworden sind


 
Hast Du auch Geburtstag?  Also ich bin ja noch so jung, dass ich das Alter noch freiwillig im Profil angebe . Oder sollte es mir doch zu denken geben, dass der Supasini mich zur betreuten Senioren-Tour morgen mitnimmt.....

*Vielen Dank an alle*, die an mich gedacht und mir gratuliert haben! Egal ob hier, per SMS, Telefon,....  Ganz besonders dem Herrn Daywalker . Freu' mich schon auf unseren Urlaub im Wiedtal . Hab' auch schon alles gepackt.


----------



## Merlin (22. Oktober 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute nachträglich! Und auf ein frohes nächstes Bikejahr.


----------



## mikkael (22. Oktober 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Hast Du auch Geburtstag?


Aber du.

Von mir ein schlichtes Happy Birthday! 

Have fun! Wir sehen uns bald.

Mikkael


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. November 2010)

*Happy Birthday John alles Gute und noch viele erfolgreiche Stunden auf dem Rad wünsche ich dir.*


----------



## Merlin (22. November 2010)

Schließe mich an, alles Gute zum Geburtstag du nimmer-müde...


----------



## surftigresa (22. November 2010)

Natürlich auch von mir:

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag John!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (22. November 2010)

Hej John,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag und noch viele schöne und pannenfreie Touren! 

Und auch viele Grüße von Rosi 

Angela


----------



## Freckles (23. November 2010)

Guten Morgen Barbara!!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und die besten Wünsche zu deinem Geburtstag! Feier schön und hab einen herrlichen Tag! 

Liebe Grüße 

Angela


----------



## yogi71 (23. November 2010)

Hallo Barbara,
herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Hallo John,
alles gute zum Geburtstag nachträglich.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jürgen+Nicole


----------



## Merlin (23. November 2010)

Das geht ja hier Schlag auf Schag!

Barbara, dir natürlich auch alles, alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. November 2010)

Happy Birthday Barbara


Wünsche dir alles Gute und noch total viel sonnige Touren mit den tollen Leuten vom TT

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## Andreas-MTB (23. November 2010)

Dem John nachträglich und der Barbara aktuell gratulieren- und wünschen wir alles Gute zum Geburtstag und dem neuen Lebensjahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (23. November 2010)

Liebe Barbara,
da schließen wir uns doch den guten Wünschen zum Geburtstag unseren Vorrednern an.


Wir wünschen Dir viele , einen schönen Tag mit , Gesundheit und noch viele tolle Biketouren.

Anja + Jörg


----------



## surftigresa (23. November 2010)

Hallo Barbara,

auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!!!

Geniess Euren Kurzurlaub noch ein wenig.


----------



## Enrgy (23. November 2010)

Alles Gute und viel Spaß noch bei de Pälzer!


----------



## Enrgy (23. November 2010)

Alles Gute und viel Spaß noch bei de Pälzer!


Uups, doppelt genäht hält besser


----------



## ultra2 (23. November 2010)

Alles Gute Barbara und John
von TEAM III​



@enrgy - ja, man kann es nicht oft genug sagen


----------



## Redfraggle (24. November 2010)

Allen ganz vielen lieben Dank, die an mich gedacht und mir gratuliert
haben.Das tut gut im Bewerbungsstress!
Lg. Barbara


----------



## MTBKäfer (24. November 2010)

Barbara, leider zu spät, dennoch

ALLES,ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG!!!

Liebe Grüße Rebecca


P.S: John Dir natürlich auch!!!


----------



## Langenfelder (2. Dezember 2010)

ich habs vergessen  wie konnte ich nur, ich hoffe das du mir vergeben kannst

Trozdem lieber Volker alles gute nachträglich zum jeburstag

weiterhin wünsch ich Dir alles gute und halt die Ohren steif 
( bei dem Wetter ist das ja kein Problem ) 

Peter


----------



## Rote Laterne (2. Januar 2011)

Happy Birthday Ines


Wünsche dir alles Gute und noch total viele verschneite Touren mit uns Sisters.


----------



## Freckles (2. Januar 2011)

Alles Gute für dein neues Lebensjahr und auch sonst für das neue Jahr, liebe Ines! 

Ich hoffe, wir sehen uns mal wieder öfter auf dem Trail dieses Jahr .

Liebe Grüße von Micha und Angela


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (3. Januar 2011)

Auch von uns, alles Liebe und Gute zum Geburtstag nachträglich, liebe Ines!
Bleib gesund und munter!Barbara und Uwe.


​


----------



## -Ines- (5. Januar 2011)

Vielen lieben Dank für die netten Glückwünsche. Hab mich sehr gefreut )


  Gruß Ines


----------



## Merlin (5. Januar 2011)

Diesmal seeehr spät, aber dafür nicht weniger herzlich:





Alles Gute nachträglich!!   ​


----------



## Tazz (5. Januar 2011)

*Liebe Ines,
ich wünsche Dir
auch noch nachträglich 
alles liebe zum 
Geburtstag *
















​


----------



## meg-71 (18. Januar 2011)

*Der Käfer hat heute Geburtstag  der Käfer hat heute Geburtstag wir haben Ihn alle so lieb......*
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Rebecca

LG Michael


----------



## Merlin (18. Januar 2011)

Jaaaa.....der Käfer hat Geburtstag.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!

​


----------



## Stunt-beck (18. Januar 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY[/SIZE


auch von uns alles Liebe und Gute
Angela und MIcha


----------



## MTBKäfer (19. Januar 2011)

Ihr Lieben,

VIELEN Dank für die lieben Geburtstagsgrüße, habe mich sehr darüber gefreut !!

LG vom Käfer!


----------



## Redfraggle (19. Januar 2011)

So, dann übernehme ich mal den Part vom Tom und wünsche der Rebecca nachträglich alles Liebe und Gute zum Geburtstag!​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBKäfer (19. Januar 2011)

Vielen Dank, Barbara!


----------



## Merlin (23. Januar 2011)

Heute ist der Carsten das Geburtstagskind!!


 


Daher wünschen wir ihm alles erdenklich Gute...und dass die Saison 2011 besser wird als die letzte. ​


----------



## joscho (23. Januar 2011)

_

 

 

​

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Carsten
​ 









​_​


----------



## Andreas-MTB (23. Januar 2011)

Hejaaaa.. da gratulieren wir natürlich auch gern.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch "alter" Junge und lasset Dir joot jonn .


----------



## Freckles (23. Januar 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, lieber Carsten!!

Alles Gute für das neue Jahr und immer einen schönen Trail zum Biken!

Viele Grüße von

Micha + Angela


----------



## ultra2 (23. Januar 2011)

Hänge ich mich mal dran
Alles Gute
lieber Carsten​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (23. Januar 2011)

*Lieber*
*alter Carsten* 
*alles liebe zum*



​


----------



## sun909 (24. Januar 2011)

Merci vielmals!

Bis bald hier oder da 
Carsten


----------



## surftigresa (9. April 2011)

Dem Monsterchen.....

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!​ 
​Gruss,
Melanie​


----------



## Merlin (9. April 2011)

So isses!

Lass dich feiern
(du alter Sack)
​


----------



## Freckles (9. April 2011)

Dem Thomas einen 

Monster(chen)geilen Geburtstag 

        

wünschen

Micha & Angela


----------



## Rote Laterne (9. April 2011)

Happy Birthday Thomas


----------



## Redfraggle (10. April 2011)

Übernehme mal den Part vom Tom und gratuliere mit einem Tag Verspätung,
aber trotzdem von Herzen!

Alles Gute und Liebe zum Geburtstag, lieber Thomas
wünschen Barbara und Uwe!


----------



## Tazz (10. April 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Übernehme mal den Part vom Tom und gratuliere mit einem Tag Verspätung,
> aber trotzdem von Herzen!
> 
> Alles Gute und Liebe zum Geburtstag, lieber Thomas
> wünschen Barbara und Uwe!




Ach Du heilige Scheibe 



da hänge ich mich doch glatt an den Text von Barbara alles gute Nachträglich zum Geburtstag ,Thomas 




​


----------



## Merlin (10. April 2011)

Hey, das Patent auf den einen Tag Verspätung habe ich...


----------



## monsterchen (10. April 2011)

Ich danke euch allen für die Glückwünsche und freue mich auf die kommenden, gemeinsamen Touren..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holzlarer (10. April 2011)

und ich hab das patent als letzter zu gratulieren. leeve jung alles jute zum geburtstag! freu mich auch auf weitere touren mit dir, wir werden im bundeshäuschen schon vermisst

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Andreas-MTB (10. April 2011)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> und ich hab das patent als letzter zu gratulieren.



Nicht ganz, Dirk . Zwar nachträgliche, aber nicht weniger herzliche Glückwünsche zum vergangenen Geburtstag, Thomas. Alles Gute wünschen wir Dir


----------



## Daywalker74 (10. April 2011)

verdammt, auch zu spät. thomas, allleeess juttte zum geburtstag, nachträglich.


----------



## Freckles (4. Mai 2011)

Liebe Renate, 

 alles Liebe und Gute zum Geburtstag!! ​
 Feier schön! 

 Micha + Angela​


----------



## Merlin (4. Mai 2011)

Dat Tazz? Na dann will ich doch auch mal ein Ständchen bringen:

*Räusper*

Happybirthdaytoyou, happybithdaytoyou........


----------



## Andreas-MTB (4. Mai 2011)

Von uns auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Rote Laterne (4. Mai 2011)

Dat TAZZ hat *Geburtstag* !!!


----------



## surftigresa (4. Mai 2011)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!!!!

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Tazz (4. Mai 2011)

Uuuuiiiiiiiiiiiiii schon wieder ein Jahr älter... 
vielen Dank für die lieben und zahlreichen Geburtstagsgrüße

Renate ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (5. Mai 2011)

Uiii, auch von mir noch alles gute zum Geburtstag. Siehst aber kein bisschen älter aus, wobei ich hab Dich dieses Jahr noch nicht gesehen! 

Yogi


----------



## Tazz (5. Mai 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Uiii, auch von mir noch alles gute zum Geburtstag. Siehst aber kein bisschen älter aus, wobei ich hab Dich dieses Jahr noch nicht gesehen!
> 
> Yogi



he he, ich sehe natürlich noch jünger und schöner aus als letztes Jahr 

... ich danke dir trotzdem für die Gratulation


----------



## yogi71 (6. Mai 2011)

Natüüüüüürlich!


----------



## surftigresa (14. Mai 2011)

Hi Angela!

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!!!




Feier schön und lass Dich reichlich be--n

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Redfraggle (14. Mai 2011)

liebe Angela!
Lass´Dich schön feiern und reich beschenken und bestell dem Micha
schöne Grüße und gute Besserung!

Barbara und Uwe​


----------



## Merlin (14. Mai 2011)

Liebe Angela,

auch von mir alles Gute und viel Spaß an deinem Geburtstag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (14. Mai 2011)

Hi Angela!

Alles gute zum Geburtstag und viel spaß beim feiern.


Ciao Thomas


----------



## Rote Laterne (14. Mai 2011)

Hey Angela,

auch von mir - 

 - für Dich!

Feier kräftig!


----------



## soka70 (14. Mai 2011)

Alles Liebe und Gute zum Geburtstag!!!!!

LG Sonja


----------



## -Ines- (14. Mai 2011)

Hallo Angela, 
wir wünschen Dir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag und laß Dich schön feiern . Gute Genesungswünsche auch an den Micha!


----------



## Eifelwolf (14. Mai 2011)

*Hi Angela,*

*alles Gute *
*- Dir zum Geburtstag
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*
*- dem Micha im Krankenhaus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!*


----------



## ultra2 (14. Mai 2011)

Alles Liebe
zum Geburtstag
wünscht Dir Angela
TEAM III​


----------



## Tazz (14. Mai 2011)

*liebe Angela ,lass es Dir gut gehen *

Grüße Renate
​ 
P.S.: Wieso ist Micha im Krankenhaus ???


----------



## AnjaR (15. Mai 2011)

Liebe Angela, 
wenn auch nachträglich, so wünschen wir Dir nicht minder herzlich alles Gute zum Geburtstag.



Lieben Gruß und gute Besserung an Micha

Anja + Jörg


----------



## Freckles (16. Mai 2011)

Vielen Dank euch allen für die lieben Geburtstagsgrüße! 
Ich habe mich sehr darüber gefreut! 
Geburtstagspizza- und Michawiederradfahrfähig-Tour kommt!



Liebe Grüße
Angela
​


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. Mai 2011)

Ich möchte mich bei allen für die Genesungswünsche bedanken!!!!

Liebe Grüsse MIcha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (6. Juni 2011)

Der Sonja wünschen wir heute alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Genieße den Tag und laß Dich schön feiern .


----------



## Freckles (6. Juni 2011)

Liebe Sonja,

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag! Hab einen schönen Tag mit viel Freude und Sonnenschein!

Beste Grüße,

Angela + Micha

​


----------



## surftigresa (6. Juni 2011)

Da schliesse ich mich doch direkt mal an:


Ich hoffe, das Wetter bleibt wie im Moment! Geniesse es!

Gruss,
Melanie​


----------



## Eifelwolf (6. Juni 2011)

*Dem Alpen-X-Küken alles Gute und Liebe zum Geburtstag,* 
*

*
*viele schöne Stunden auf motorisierten und unmotorisierten Zweiräder, sowie massig nette Jungs, Einladungen zu Häkelkursen und sonstigem Kurzweil im neuen Lebensjahr! **

*


----------



## Rote Laterne (6. Juni 2011)

Auch noch Forumsmäßig ;-)






*Alles Liebe und Gute. Feiern holen wir in Willingen nach - natürlich mit  Rama.....!*


----------



## Redfraggle (6. Juni 2011)

Hey Sonja,
auch von uns alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


Barbara und Uwe​


----------



## AnjaR (6. Juni 2011)

Hallo Sonja!

Auch wir wünschen dir alles Gute zum Gebutstag.
Lass Dich schön feiern.

Lieben Gruß

Anja + Jörg


----------



## Kettenfresser (6. Juni 2011)

Sonja 

auch von mir alles Gute 
zum 

Feier



 schön





 und trink nicht so viel


----------



## Merlin (6. Juni 2011)

Liebe Sonja,

auch von mir: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag. Lass dich feiern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (6. Juni 2011)

Vielen lieben Dank für all` die Glückwünsche!


----------



## Stunt-beck (1. Juli 2011)

*Alles Gute wünschen dir lieber Uwe Micha und Angela. Auf das all deine Vorhaben gelingen mögen.*


Ps. Solltest du dabei Hilfe benötigen, helfen wir euch gerne.

Grüsse MIcha und Angela


----------



## AnjaR (1. Juli 2011)

Lieber Uwe,
auch wir wünschen Dir alles Gute fürs neue Lebensjahr.
Auf das der Bau bald fertig ist und Du wieder mehr Zeit zum Biken hast.


Viele Grüße von 
Anja und Jörg


----------



## Merlin (1. Juli 2011)

Ja da schließe ich mich doch gleich an: Alles Gute und viel Erfolg beim weiteren Abriss (oder seit ihr schon wieder beim Aufbau??).


----------



## ultra2 (1. Juli 2011)

Uns Uwe
alles Liebe 
zum Geburtstag
vom
TEAM III​


----------



## surftigresa (1. Juli 2011)

Hallo Uwe,

auch von mir natürlich:

Alles Liebe 
zum 
Geburtstag!!!!



Feier schön und lass den Bau heute mal Bau sein!

Gruss,
Melanie
​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (1. Juli 2011)

Hallo Uwe, 

alles Liebe und Gute zum Geburtstag!!! Mach heute mal ne Pause und feiere was...

lg Sonja


----------



## asphaltjunkie (1. Juli 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Uns Uwe
> alles Liebe
> zum Geburtstag
> vom
> TEAM III​



Die Liebe lassen wir mahl weg und Sagen Herzlichen Glückwunch zum Geburtstag


----------



## ultra2 (1. Juli 2011)

Sowas muß man lieben


----------



## othom (1. Juli 2011)

Von mir auch alles gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Redfraggle (1. Juli 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Sowas muß man lieben



Schon allein der Pantöffelchen wegen !


----------



## ultra2 (1. Juli 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Schon allein der Pantöffelchen wegen !



Das sind die Shimano-Clippless


----------



## Rote Laterne (1. Juli 2011)

Ja da muß ich mich ja unbedingt anschließen 



















*Herzlichen Glückwunsch *
*zum** Geburtstag* 
*lieber Uwe*​




















​


----------



## Trekki (1. Juli 2011)

Auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Tazz (1. Juli 2011)

Da hänge ich mich noch

flott an 

die obengenanten​

​

​

Geburtstagswünsche 



Alles liebe Uwe 
​


----------



## Andreas-MTB (2. Juli 2011)

Mensch Uwe, beste Geburtstagswünsche auch von uns! Laß es Dir gut gehen - und das alles auch noch nachträglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (2. Juli 2011)

Dem Udo alles Liebe zum Geburtstag! Feiere entspannt mit Deinen Lieben.


----------



## ultra2 (2. Juli 2011)

Dem Udo 
alles Liebe
zum Geburtstag
von TEAM III​


----------



## Tazz (2. Juli 2011)

*genau Udolein* 



*alles liebe*
* zum *
*Geburtstag



*


​


----------



## soka70 (2. Juli 2011)

Tazz schrieb:


> *
> *
> 
> 
> ​




... auch von mir, alles Liebe und Gute!!!!! Die Tazz hat immer soooo süße Smilies, hänge mich da mal dran


----------



## Handlampe (2. Juli 2011)

Dann kann ich doch nur sagen:


Häätzlischen Dank 

Hier im Forum gibtet doch ne menge dufte Typen und Typinnen.


----------



## sibby08 (3. Juli 2011)

Danke für die lieben Geburtstags Grüße!
Ich hoffe Ihr hattet gestern einen schönen Touren Tag, werde gleich mal die Berichte anschauen 

@Uwe:
Nachträglich auch von mir noch alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## 122kg (3. Juli 2011)

Ich gratuliere mir selbst, zu meinem heutigen Zweipfünder. Nach einigen Tagen Verstopfung ist das mal ne echte Wohltat!


----------



## Langenfelder (3. Juli 2011)

dan stimmt dein Nik aber nich


----------



## Rote Laterne (12. Juli 2011)

Unserem anderen Helge,

herzlich Willkommen im Club 40+






*Alles Liebe und Gute. Feiern holen wir in noch nach ..!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (13. Juli 2011)

Mensch Helge, alles Liebe und Gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag!
Hoffentlich konntest Du gestern trotz vieler Arbeit ein bißchen feiern.




Barbara und Uwe​


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. Juli 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Mensch Helge, alles Liebe und Gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag!
> Hoffentlich konntest Du gestern trotz vieler Arbeit ein bißchen feiern.
> 
> 
> ...



Da schließen wir uns natürlich an. Von uns auch alles Gute nachträglich.

Grüsse MIcha und Angela


----------



## Andreas-MTB (14. Juli 2011)

oopsa ... Geburtstagsgrüße kommen auch von uns nachträglich, und alles Gute!


----------



## Andreas-MTB (22. Juli 2011)

Und mit dem guten Stunt-Micha gehts gleich weiter.
Happy Birthday alter Junge und allseits dicke Brötchen und zahlkräftige Kunden . 
Lasset Dir joot jon Jung, trek din Sundachszäng an un fiere nit zo ärch


----------



## Merlin (22. Juli 2011)

Micha, Mensch. Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Hast ja tolles Geburtstagswetter bekommen...


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. Juli 2011)

Merlin schrieb:


> Micha, Mensch. Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Hast ja tolles Geburtstagswetter bekommen...



na warte das werd ich mir merken bei der nächsten Pizzatour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asphaltjunkie (22. Juli 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, auch von mir, Micha.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Blut Svente (22. Juli 2011)

auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## ultra2 (22. Juli 2011)

Alles Gute 
zum Geburtstag
Baker Man!​


----------



## Rote Laterne (22. Juli 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Alles Gute
> zum Geburtstag
> Baker Man!​



Na da schliesse ich mich mal schnell an. 

Happy Birthday, Michael


----------



## AnjaR (23. Juli 2011)

Hi Micha,
Auch von uns alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Hoffentlich hast Du Dich schön feiern lassen.

LG
Anja + Jörg


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. Juli 2011)

Möchte mich bei allen Gratulanten bedanken.

Grüsse Micha


----------



## Kalinka (29. Juli 2011)

Liebe Ines P.,

alles Gute wünsch ich Dir. Gesundheit, Glück, Liebe...alles was Dein Herz begehrt.



und mal wieder eine Tour zusammen!...kriegen wir das hin?


----------



## Rote Laterne (29. Juli 2011)

Liebe Frau P, 





*Alles Liebe und Gute. Und mit der gemeinsamen Tour .... das wär doch mal wieder toll - oder? Viel Spaß bei allem, was Du heute machst.*


----------



## AnjaR (30. Juli 2011)

Dem Partycracker alles Gute zur 

Hochzeit

Lieber Thomas,
Dir und Deiner Caro wünschen wir viel Glück und Freude für Eure gemeinsame Zukunft.




Anja + Jörg


----------



## monsterchen (30. Juli 2011)

Hallo Spooky,

aaaalles gute zum Geburtstag,

genieß die letzten Jahre vor der 4

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (30. Juli 2011)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Hallo Spooky,
> 
> aaaalles gute zum Geburtstag,
> 
> ...


 
Jo, Gratulation, Glückwunsch, Gesundheit und Kindersegen, Jungspund !


----------



## soka70 (30. Juli 2011)

monsterchen schrieb:


> Hallo Spooky,
> 
> aaaalles gute zum Geburtstag,
> 
> ...




Alles Gute auch von mir!!!!


----------



## Rote Laterne (30. Juli 2011)

So ne Schande,  grad noch telefoniert und nicht geschnallt - hab doch glatt den Kalendereintrag nicht gesehen 






*Alles Liebe und Gute. *


----------



## Tazz (31. Juli 2011)

Von mir noch einen nachträglichen Gruß
zum *Geburtstag *
Marco(Spooky)
hoffe Du hast Dich feiern lassen 
















​


----------



## Merlin (31. Juli 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch lieber Marco! Ich hoffe, wir sehen uns bald mal wieder auf dem Rad...


----------



## Spooky (31. Juli 2011)

Vielen Dank an jeden Gratulant


----------



## blitzfitz (2. August 2011)

Hey Marco,

ich wünsche Dir ebenfalls alles Gute zum gehabten Geburtstag. 

Bis dann,
Ralf


----------



## Eifelwolf (8. August 2011)

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, rotes Laternchen!*

*

*

*Auf das alle Deine bescheidenen (und auch die unbescheidenen) Wünsche im kommenden Lebensjahr wahr werden!*


----------



## Merlin (8. August 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, liebe Lissy!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asphaltjunkie (8. August 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir Lissy.


----------



## ultra2 (8. August 2011)

Auch 
von mir 
alles Liebe 
Lissy!​


----------



## AnjaR (8. August 2011)

Dann schließen wir uns mal an.
Liebe Lissy, lass Dich schön feiern.



LG
Anja + Jörg


----------



## soka70 (8. August 2011)

Die Lissy hat Geburtstag... Die Lissy hat Geburtstag... Die Lissy hat Geburtstag... 

Alles Liebe und Gute zum soundsoviel vierzigsten... bleib` so wie Du bist!!!
 
Liebe Grüße Sonja


----------



## Kalinka (8. August 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> ... bleib` so wie Du bist!!!



Rechne da mal besser nicht mit, die wird immer besser .
Auch von mir magentafarbene Geburtstagsgrüße.


----------



## Tazz (8. August 2011)

*Aaaaaaahhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaa Lissy hat Geburtstag *













Herzlichen Glückwunsch 


zum 


soundsovielten 
Geburtstag 
*
liebe Lissy *

*laß Dich Feiern und bleib so wie Du bist *




​
Grüße Tazz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (8. August 2011)

Der Lissy wünschen auch wir alles Gute im neuen Lebensjahr und lass Dich schön feiern


----------



## Freckles (8. August 2011)

Alles Gute für's neue Lebensjahr, Lissy!!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, viel Freude, Sonnenschein und viele Geschenke  
​ 
Micha + Angela


----------



## Redfraggle (8. August 2011)

Nach soviel Farbe, tröten Smilies und Ballons ein schlichtes:
Fröhlichen Geburtstag!
Barbara und Uwe​​


----------



## Rote Laterne (8. August 2011)

Danke Euch Allen für die lieben Grüße und Wünsche. Ich versuche alles umzusetzen. 

Freude, hab ich wenn ich durch den Wald düse ... äh schnaufe
Sonnenschein, arbeite ich grade dran, sollte übermorgen klappen. - ohne Gewähr -
Geschenke, behalte ich selber. Geb ich nicht ab.
So bleiben wie ich bin. Bleibt mir auch nichts anderes übrig. Für Schönheits-OP oder Verjüngerung ist es jetzt auch zu spät. Ausserdem muß ich da Karin recht geben ;-)

In diesem Sinne ... DANKE


----------



## sibby08 (8. August 2011)

Hallo Lissy!
Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Kalinka (4. Oktober 2011)

Lieber tagträumender Thomas,

Dir alles liebe zum Geburtstag und einen dicken Geburtstagsschmatzer!

Karin


----------



## Eifelwolf (4. Oktober 2011)

*Hi Thomas,*

*alles Gute zum Geburtstag, und nutze die Zeit bis zum Empfang des Rollators noch anständig!*


----------



## Merlin (4. Oktober 2011)

Thomas, alles Gute und nimm das mit dem Rollator nicht so ernst!


----------



## Kettenfresser (4. Oktober 2011)

Mr. Day und Mr. Manni 
auch von mir alles gute zum ​


----------



## Freckles (4. Oktober 2011)

Hallo lieber Thomas, 

wir wünschen dir einen wunderschönen Tag mit lieben Menschen, viel Kuchen und Geschenken und alles Gute für das kommende Jahr mit viel Gesundheit, Glück, Freude, vielen schönen Biketouren etc., etc.!  

Micha & Angela ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (4. Oktober 2011)

* alles gute
 zum 
Geb**ur**tstag 
wünsche ich dem 
lieben Thomas 
und dem
 lieben Manni












*​


----------



## Anfaenger64 (4. Oktober 2011)

Tazz schrieb:


> dem lieben Manni



Hat außer mir noch ein anderer Manni???


----------



## Tazz (4. Oktober 2011)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Hat außer mir noch ein anderer Manni???




Neee nur Du  ... ich hatte mich bloß verschrieben !


----------



## ultra2 (4. Oktober 2011)

Dann wünsche ich schnell noch dem 
relativ jungen und dem relativ alten Radfahrer
 alles gute zum jeweiligen Geburtstag!​


----------



## Rote Laterne (5. Oktober 2011)

*Oh je, schon wieder ein Jahr rum und hab den Termin verpasst :-(

Dann noch schnell hinterher:

Happy Birthday lieber Tagwanderer!*


----------



## Daywalker74 (5. Oktober 2011)

Hi!

Veilen lieben dank an euch Alle


----------



## Kalinka (10. Oktober 2011)

*Dem Andreas alles Gute zum Geburtstag und dass sich Deine Wünsche erfüllen!*
Melde Dich mal bei der Bäckerin, die fandet schon nach Dir


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. Oktober 2011)

Dann wollen wir mal 




Mr. M T B






*ANDREAS*



​Hier die 

und viel 

aber auch 

 nicht vergessen. 

































​


----------



## Eifelwolf (10. Oktober 2011)

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Andreas, alles Gute, Gesundheit, Glück und viele unvergessliche Biketouren im kommenden Lebensjahr !*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (10. Oktober 2011)

*Alles
gute

 

    zum 

 
Geburtstag 
lieber
Andreas

*















​


----------



## soka70 (10. Oktober 2011)

Jung, auch aus der Nachbarschaft "Alles Liebe und Gute zum Geburtstag"


----------



## AnjaR (10. Oktober 2011)

Lieber Andreas,

liebe Grüße aus dem Naafbachtal und alles Gute zum Geburtstag.
Hoffe wir sehen uns bald mal wieder im Wald.

Anja + Jörg


----------



## Andreas-MTB (10. Oktober 2011)

Uiii... na das ist ja mal nett! . Vielen lieben Dank Euch allen für die Glückwünsche. Kann man immer gut brauchen.

Ach, und dem Thomas über mir mal ganz verspätet auch nachträglich einen Geburtstagsgruß. Sorry, ist irgendwie an mir vorbei gegangen


----------



## Merlin (10. Oktober 2011)

Andreas, du junger Hüpfer....alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Redfraggle (11. Oktober 2011)

Lieber Andreas,
nachträglich alles Gute und Gesundheit ( auch wenn junger Hüpfer )
zum Geburtstag!​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (11. Oktober 2011)

Ab einem gewissen Alter läßt man sich den jungen Hüpfer gern gefallen 
Auch Euch beiden vielen Dank und grüßt mal Eure Partner von mir/uns.


----------



## Langenfelder (21. Oktober 2011)

Hey Melanie,   

Alles gute nochmal zum Jeburtstag, Feier schön und lass es Dir gut gehen.

Bis die Tage im Wald
L.G.
Peter


----------



## Dart (21. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Liebe Melanie,

auch von uns alles gute zum Geburtstag. Von mir kommen die guten Wünsche ohne den ganzen Smiley-Schmuck, aber auf jedem Fall von ganzen Herzen.

Ich hoffe wir sehen uns bald wieder auf den Trails.

Viele Grüße aus Seelscheid von

Anja & Jörg


----------



## surftigresa (23. Oktober 2011)

Vielen Dank an Euch für die Glückwünsche 
Und natürlich auch an alle die per PN, SMS oder sogar Anruf gratuliert haben!!!!

LG,
Melanie


----------



## Tazz (23. Oktober 2011)

Och bist Du auch älter geworden ??









*Alles liebe *
*nachträglich *
*zum*
*Geburtstag *
*Melanie*








​


----------



## surftigresa (23. Oktober 2011)

Tazz schrieb:


> Och bist Du auch älter geworden ??


 
Nein, nur reifer oder wie war das...... 

Danke Dir!


----------



## Redfraggle (23. Oktober 2011)

Der lieben Anna und dem lieben Chris alles erdenklich Gute und Liebe für ihre gemeinsame Zukunft.












​


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. November 2011)

Alles Gute und viele Trails im nächsten Lebensjahr wünschen dir, lieber John, Angela und Micha


----------



## surftigresa (22. November 2011)

Auch von mir:


_Alles Gute zum Geburtstag John!!!!!!_


Bis bald an der Tomburg.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Redfraggle (22. November 2011)

lieber John!
Viele Geschenke, Gesundheit, Glück und geile Trails wünschen Dir
Barbara und Uwe​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (22. November 2011)

Auch von mir, fernab der sieben Berge, alles Gute zum Geburtstag John!


----------



## Freckles (23. November 2011)

*  Liebe Barbara,  

wir wünschen dir alles, alles Liebe zum Geburtstag und noch viel Gesundheit, Glück und Freude! Viele flowige Trails noch obendrauf!

Hab einen schönen Tag und lass dich reich beschenken! 



Micha + Angela 


*​


----------



## surftigresa (23. November 2011)

Hi Barbara!!!!!!

Alles Liebe zum Geburtstag!!!!




Viele Grüsse,
Melanie​


----------



## AnjaR (23. November 2011)

Liebe Barbara,

zum Geburtstag alles Gute und viel Glück, Gesundheit und Spaß wünschen Dir aus dem Naafbachtal 

Anja + Jörg


----------



## Trekki (23. November 2011)

Hallo Barbara,
alles gute zum Geburtstag. So wie Du mir geile Trails gewünscht hast gebe ich es Dir zurück. Den Tag gestern konnte ich mit einem frühen Feierabend nutzen und habe den Rebecca-Trail unsicher gemacht. War klasse.

John


----------



## Andreas-MTB (23. November 2011)

Von uns kommen natürlich auch herzliche Geburtstagsgrüße und alles Gute im neuen Lebensjahr  Genieße den Tag!


----------



## soka70 (23. November 2011)

Liebe Barbara, alles Liebe und Gute (und heute keinen Baustaub!)auch von mir!!!


----------



## Redfraggle (24. November 2011)

Vielen lieben Dank für die Geburtstagswünsche.​


----------



## Tazz (24. November 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Vielen lieben Dank für die Geburtstagswünsche.​


Oh wei  ich möchte Dir auch noch flot gratulieren  















Alles liebe 
nachträglich 
zum
*Geburtstag *
liebe Barbara 













​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (6. Dezember 2011)

Hi Micha Du alter Nikolaus
HAPPY BIRTHDAY
anPEPIN VG aus Spich von Helmut


----------



## Montana (6. Dezember 2011)

*Lieber Michael, ich möchte Dir ganz herzlich zum Geburtstag  gratulieren und wünsche Dir alles denkbar Gute für das neue Lebensjahr. 

Ich trinke heute Abend ein paar Kölsch auf Dich. Donnerstag kannst Du dann ....  Gruß Guido*


----------



## soka70 (23. Januar 2012)

Lieber (Bier)-Carsten, alles Liebe und Gute zum  Geburtstag , lass dich feiern  und trink` nicht so viel!!!!

Lieben Gruß aus deiner alten Heimat.... 

Sonja


----------



## Merlin (23. Januar 2012)

Joah, herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir, lieber Carsten! Lass dich feiern, etwas Sonne hast du ja schon bekommen!


----------



## Eifelwolf (23. Januar 2012)

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch *​ 
*




*​ 
*und fröhliches*​ 
*



*​ 
*der 909. Sonne zum Geburtstag! Ein paar Highlights für das neue Lebesjahr hast Du Dir ja schon vorgenommen .*​


----------



## Freckles (23. Januar 2012)

Hmmm, ich hatte den gedenkwürdigen Tag nach Angaben des Herrn Müller für morgen im Kalender notiert .... aber da habe ich mich wohl geirrt, denn so viele können sich doch nicht irren .



Lieber Carsten,

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag und für das nächste Jahr!! Lass dich reich beschenken, feier schön etc etc 

Liebe Grüße aus N'bachem!

Micha & Angela​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (23. Januar 2012)

Ja mein Lieber,
dann mal alles Gute 
zum Geburtstag!​


----------



## Tazz (23. Januar 2012)

*Ha ha ha 

*
*


  alles liebe zum   

*
*Geburtstag*
lieber Carsten 

*laß Dich feiern *















​


----------



## soka70 (23. Januar 2012)

Freckles schrieb:


> Hmmm, ich hatte den gedenkwürdigen Tag nach Angaben des Herrn Müller für morgen im Kalender notiert .... aber da habe ich mich wohl geirrt, denn so viele können sich doch nicht irren .



Oh, du verunsicherst mich gerade, lt. meinem Kalender hat er "heute" Geburtstag...zumindest kam noch kein Protest aus Kölle!!!


----------



## Dart (23. Januar 2012)

*Hallo Carsten,*

*egal ob heute oder morgen,*
*lass Dich schön feiern und viele schöne und unfallfreie Biketouren im neuen Lebensjahr wünschen Dir die Jecken aus dem Naafbachtal.*

*Liebe Grüße*

*Anja + Jörg*


----------



## sun909 (24. Januar 2012)

Guten Morgen 
Die Sonja hatte den richtigen Eintrag, nur an der Titulierung im Kalender müssen wir noch arbeiten, ts ... 

Besten Dank und schönen Tag!


----------



## Andreas-MTB (24. Januar 2012)

Ob gestern oder heute ..._ Hauptsache älter!!_ . Daher wünschen wir Dir auch alles Gute und Gesundheit und .. und .. und ...


----------



## sibby08 (24. Januar 2012)

Auch von mir noch nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## joscho (24. Januar 2012)

Lieber Carsten,

schon wieder ein neues Lebensjahr beginnt. Für dieses wünsche ich 
Dir nur das Beste vom Besten, mögen alle Deine Wünsche und Träume in 
Erfüllung gehen!


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. März 2012)

Lieber Blitzefitze alles Gute zum Genurtstag.

Grüsse Angela und Micha


----------



## surftigresa (2. März 2012)

Hallo Ralf,​ 


alles Liebe zum Geburtstag!!!!!!​ 


Und ganz ganz viele tolle Trails!​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (2. März 2012)

Ja, auch von mir: Alles gute zum Geburtstag!!!


----------



## Andreas-MTB (2. März 2012)

Mensch Ralf, schon wieder ein Jahr älter!! Auch wir wünschen Dir alles Gute zum Genurtstag


----------



## blitzfitz (3. März 2012)

Vielen herzlichen Dank! 

Ich bin selbst wieder jedes Mal erstaunt, dass es schon wieder soweit ist. 

Bis bald auf dem Trail,
Ralf


----------



## ML-RIDER (3. März 2012)

*!!! alles Gute zum Geburtstag !!! 

Gruß
Manfred
*


----------



## surftigresa (4. April 2012)

_Hi Guido,_

_*alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!!*_​ 
  ​ 

Viele Grüsse,
Melanie (die hofft, dass sie sich nicht doch noch im Datum geirrt hat )​


----------



## supasini (4. April 2012)

Hast dich nicht geirrt - auch von mir alles Gute, ich hoffe, wir beiken demnächst nomal zusammen!


----------



## Merlin (4. April 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir! Lass es dir gut gehen, lieber Guido...


----------



## surftigresa (9. April 2012)

Dem Monsterchen alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!!!​ 
​ 

Und ganz viele !​ 
Gruss,
Melli (der Spruch vom letzten mal trifft auch jetzt wieder zu )


----------



## Tazz (9. April 2012)

*Alles gute
zum *
*Geburtstag *



*und besseres Wetter* 


​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (9. April 2012)

Lieber Thomas, dir alles Gute zum Geburtstag und viel Erfolg auch im nächsten Jahr...


----------



## Andreas-MTB (9. April 2012)

Dem Thomas wünschen wir auch alles Gute! Feier schön und bewahre Dir Deinen Humor auch die kommenden Jahre


----------



## Freckles (9. April 2012)

Hi du alter Sprücheklopfer! 

















Alles Gute und das allerbeste für das kommende Jahr wünschen dir

der andere Sprücheklopfer & Angela


----------



## shmee (9. April 2012)

Hey Thomas, alles Gute zum Geburtstag!! Feier schön.


----------



## Daywalker74 (9. April 2012)

Der "Bulle" wird schon wieder ein Jahr älter!



Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum monstermäßigem Geburtstag.

Viel spaß beim feiern.


Thomas


----------



## Redfraggle (9. April 2012)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, lieber Thomas.
Lass´Dich schön feiern und reich beschenken.​​​



Barbara und Uwe​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (9. April 2012)

Hey, Thomas!

Alles Gute zur nächsten Runde in diesem Leben! 



Bis dann,
Ralf


----------



## sun909 (10. April 2012)

...nachträglich!



schönen Tag gehabt zu haben!
C.


----------



## monsterchen (10. April 2012)

Ich Danke sehr,
es ist einfach ein tolles Geschenk, euch alle kennen zu dürfen und freue mich auf noch viele Touren mit euch.

der monsterliche Sprücheklopfer
Thomas


----------



## surftigresa (20. April 2012)

Happy Birthday Chris!!!!!​ 
​ 


Viele Grüsse aus dem Land, in dem man zwar 6h zurück, manchmal aber doch einen Schritt voraus ist 

Melli


----------



## Merlin (20. April 2012)

Chris, auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag! Feier schön...


----------



## Freckles (20. April 2012)

*Noch schnell auf den letzten Drücker:

**



**



**



*
*
Alles Gute zum neuen Jahr! Viel Glück, Freude, Gesundheit, wenig Platten, Kettenrisse usw. ....

Hast du wieder so eine super Geburtstagstorte bekommen? Und jetzt weiß ich auch, warum du heute nicht fahren wolltest .

Viele Grüße

Micha + Angela*​


----------



## Daywalker74 (21. April 2012)

Hey Chris!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich zum Geburtstag.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Freckles (7. Mai 2012)

Lieber Tom,

wir wünschen dir alles Gute zum neuen Lebensjahr! 
Viel Freude, Glück, Gesundheit und viele, viele schöne Trails !!

Micha & Angela​


----------



## Eifelwolf (7. Mai 2012)

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch **

*​ 
*zum Geburtstag und alles Gute, Tom! Du kommst ja jetzt in das gefährliche Alter: Im Jahre 0 (Null) wurde auch schon jemand nur 33 Jahre alt... *


​http://javascript<b></b>:ShowSource('453');


----------



## Tazz (7. Mai 2012)

*







Alles liebe *
*zum *


 *Geburtstag 

 *
*Tom 

laß Dich feiern 








*​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (7. Mai 2012)

Dem kann und möchte ich mich nur anschließen​
Alles Gute Tom!​


----------



## sibby08 (7. Mai 2012)

*Tom, auch von mir alles Gute zum 33.*


----------



## Andreas-MTB (8. Mai 2012)

Alles Gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag, Tom. Wir hoffen Du hast den Tag geniessen können


----------



## Merlin (8. Mai 2012)

Ihr Lieben, ganz herzlichen Dank für eure Glückwünsche. Habe mich sehr gefreut! Mein 33. Geburtstag war etwas zerzaust, aber so ist das eben manchmal...


----------



## asphaltjunkie (8. Mai 2012)

Gerstern hatte [email protected] Svente Geburtstag gehabt, ihr Nasen, habt ihr ihn vergessen.


----------



## Freckles (8. Mai 2012)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Gerstern hatte [email protected] Svente Geburtstag gehabt, ihr Nasen, habt ihr ihn vergessen.



Nee, auf Facebook gratuliert


----------



## surftigresa (14. Mai 2012)

Freckles schrieb:


> Nee, auf Facebook gratuliert


 
Damit hier nicht wieder der falsche Eindruck entsteht:

Happy Birthday Angela!!!!!

Feier schön und happy Trails!

P.s.: den Tischi habe ich wirklich vergessen 

Alles Gute (nachträglich) Tischi!!!!!!!

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Trekki (14. Mai 2012)

Angela, alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

Gibt es heute so etwas?


----------



## Merlin (14. Mai 2012)

Jawoll, da simma dabei: Liebe Angela, alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (14. Mai 2012)

Liebe Angela,

natürlich auch von uns aus dm Naafbachtal alles erdenklich Gute zum Geburtstag. Wir wünschen Dir fürs neue Lebensjahr viel Glück, Gesundheit, Spaß und tolle Biketouren.
Lass dich heute besonders verwöhnen


Lieben Gruß

Anja + Jörg


----------



## monsterchen (14. Mai 2012)

Auch von mir der "Doodle Meisterin" alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (14. Mai 2012)

Happy Birthday wünschen wir auch, und alles Gute im neuen Lebensjahr.


----------



## blitzfitz (14. Mai 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Angela!


----------



## soka70 (14. Mai 2012)

Auch von mir, alles Liebe und Gute zum Geburtstag!!!!


----------



## Tazz (14. Mai 2012)

Alles gute 
zum 
Geburtstag
liebe Angela 



​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sechser (14. Mai 2012)

Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum Du vorhin im 7gb nicht dabei warst ... 

Alles Gute!!!


----------



## Freckles (15. Mai 2012)

Vielen, vielen herzlichen Dank für all eure Glückwünsche! 

Ich habe mich sehr darüber gefreut und freue mich vor allem, mit euch bald die Trails zu surfen (oder wie sagt man das heutzutage ).

Liebe Grüße
Angela


----------



## surftigresa (24. Mai 2012)

*Dem Wolle alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!

Oder Happy Birthday, wie der Ami sagt!!! *


----------



## Stunt-beck (24. Mai 2012)

Tja Wolle dann wissen wir ja wer am We das Bier mitbringt

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag von Angela und Micha


----------



## Andreas-MTB (24. Mai 2012)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag wünschen wir auch. Bei dem herrlichen Wetter wird sicher heute abend noch der Grill ausgepackt und das Fässchen angeschlagen


----------



## Tazz (24. Mai 2012)

*Ha ha 



da hat der kleine auch schon wieder 
Geburtstag *

alles gute Wolle ,lass es krachen 
 







​


----------



## soka70 (24. Mai 2012)

Ach, der Wolle ist auch nen Zwilling!?!?!? 

Lieber Wolle, auch dir alles Liebe und Gute zum Geburtstag!!! Super Geburtstagswetter  haste ja bereits und auch schon jede Menge smilies von der Tazz!!!!!


----------



## Freckles (6. Juni 2012)

Liebe Sonja,

 alles Gute zum Geburtstag, feier schön und lass es ordentlich krachen!  

 Viel Glück, Gesundheit und viele schöne Trails für das neue Jahr!

 Micha & Angela​


----------



## Merlin (6. Juni 2012)

Sonja, du junger Hüpfer, alles Gute zum Purzeltag!


----------



## soka70 (10. Juni 2012)

Vielen Dank für die lieben Geburtstagsglückwünsche und sms(e) zu meinem Geburtstag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !!!

Meinen 42igsten und die darauffolgenden Tage habe ich in Paris  verbracht, es ist eine wirklich tolle, beeindruckende Stadt! So kann das  neue Lebensjahr gerne weiter gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (1. Juli 2012)

Dem Häuptling alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!



Liebe Grüsse,
Melli


----------



## Andreas-MTB (1. Juli 2012)

Uwe altes Haus, 
alles Gute wünschen wir Dir zum Geburtstag und auch weiterhin feinste Touren ohne Kollateralschäden ;-)


----------



## Merlin (1. Juli 2012)

Uwe, alles Gute zum Geburtstag...ist ja bald schon wieder ein Runder, was? *duckundweg*


----------



## Tazz (1. Juli 2012)

*Alles liebe *
* zum *
* 

44.


Geburtstag *
* Uwe*​



​


----------



## supasini (1. Juli 2012)

Hätzlicher Jlöckwunsch auch von mir, lieber Uwe!


----------



## ultra2 (1. Juli 2012)

Uns Uwe
alles Gute
zum 44. ​


----------



## Eifelwolf (1. Juli 2012)

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Uwe! Das ist das Alter, wo andere graue Haare bekommen. Du natürlich nicht  !*


----------



## Trekki (1. Juli 2012)

Den ganzen geglückwünsche schliesse ich mich an und wünsche Dir noch viele tolle Trails und Fotos 

-trekki


----------



## joscho (1. Juli 2012)

​ Alles Gute 
  zum 
Geburtstag
Uwe​ 



​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (1. Juli 2012)

Hab ja eigentlich ein schlechtes Gewissen. Bin Selber ja kein großer Gratulant, weil ich die Sachen immer vergesse. Andererseits freue ich mich aber immer sehr über die vielen Glückwünsche.
Eins ist auf jeden Fall versprochen: Nächstes Jahr gibt's endlich mal wieder ne große Fete zu meinem Jubilähum....dann dürfte die Bude endlich fertig sein.


----------



## soka70 (1. Juli 2012)

Liebe Geburtstagsglückwünsche auch von mir!!!!!


----------



## supasini (1. Juli 2012)

- wir haben heute beim Fußball schon auf dich angestoßen, nächstes Jahr stört uns dann weder WM noch EM (zumindest nicht mit die Männers)


----------



## Andreas-MTB (2. Juli 2012)

Und weiter gehts ...

dem guten Udo aka Sibby08 gratulieren wir heute auch ganz herzlich! Laß es Dir gut gehen und feier schön


----------



## Tazz (2. Juli 2012)

​ 
Auch von mir ...

*alles liebe 


zum  *


*Geburtstag *
*Udo
viele Trails und beste Gesundheit*



​


----------



## ultra2 (2. Juli 2012)

Lieber Udo
alles Gute 
zum Geburtstag!​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (2. Juli 2012)

Uns Udo
Alles Liebe & Gute
 zum 
 Geburtstag!





​


----------



## soka70 (2. Juli 2012)

to you,  to you,  lieber Udo,  to you!!!!

Lass es dir gutgehen...


----------



## sibby08 (2. Juli 2012)

*DANKE *
*an Euch allen für die lieben Glückwünsche. *​ 
*Hat mich sehr gefreut*​ 




​


----------



## surftigresa (12. Juli 2012)

Dem lieben Helge alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!!!!

​ 
 Happy Trails


----------



## Eifelwolf (12. Juli 2012)

*Oh, dann einmal ein kräftiges "ahoi!" einschl. Flaggendippen zum Geburtstag von Helge!*


----------



## Andreas-MTB (22. Juli 2012)

Der Stunt-Micha hat heute Geburtstag und wir wünschen ihm alles Gute im neuen Lebensjahr. 

Und dem Helge gratuieren wir auch nachträglich und wünschen alles Gute!


----------



## Tazz (22. Juli 2012)

*Alles *
* 

 gute zum 

*

* Geburtstag*

*  Micha*,
ich wünsche Dir Gesundheit, Glück und vorallem viel Spaß an der Freude









​
P.S.: Den Helge hab ich leider auch überlesen ... alles gute nachträglich  auch Dir wünsche ich das alles was da oben steht


----------



## surftigresa (22. Juli 2012)

Hi Micha,

Auch von mir natürlich

alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## blitzfitz (23. Juli 2012)

Micha, altes Haus. Herzlichen Glühstrumpf und lass Dich gut feiern! 

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## Dart (23. Juli 2012)

Hi Michael,

auch von uns herzlichen Glückwunsch. Lass es ordentlich Krachen

und

Möge der Double mit uns sein

Gruß
Anja & Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (24. Juli 2012)

Ich möchte mich bei allen bedanken die mir persönlich, im Netz oder per Handy gratuliert haben.

@ Dart: das mit dem Double das machen wir schon


----------



## Eifelwolf (27. September 2012)

*




*​ 

*Alles Gute und Liebe zum Geburtstag einschl. Gesundheit, Kalinka!*​ 
*



*​ 

* Auf dass das kommende Lebensjahr das Jahr Deines Lebens wird !*​


----------



## Tazz (27. September 2012)

*





Alles gute
 zum 
Geburtstag
 liebe Karin*












​


----------



## Andreas-MTB (27. September 2012)

Da schließen wir uns an, beste Glückwünsche auch von hier!


----------



## Kalinka (28. September 2012)

Danke für die Glückwünsche.
Nach dem Jungesellinenabschied gestern mit 4 Flaschen Champus für 5 Mädels, fühl ich mich heute so alt wie ich bin...


----------



## Freckles (28. September 2012)

Liebe Karin,

nachträglich auch von mir alles Gute zum neuen Lebensjahr!!

Gefeiert hast du ja kräftig, wie's scheint .

Viele Grüße
Angela

PS: Sag mal, kann es sein, dass ich dich letztens untem am Rhein in der Nähe der Godesberber Fähre bei diesem Hausboot oder was immer das ist gesehen habe? Roter Bus mit MTB drin .....


----------



## Kalinka (28. September 2012)

Freckles schrieb:


> PS: Sag mal, kann es sein, dass ich dich letztens untem am Rhein in der Nähe der Godesberber Fähre bei diesem Hausboot oder was immer das ist gesehen habe? Roter Bus mit MTB drin .....



Jepp, linksrheinische Probenahmestation...da war ich schon fleißig bei der Arbeit ;-)


----------



## AnjaR (28. September 2012)

Hallo Karin,
auch aus dem Naafbachtal nachträglich alles Gute wünschen Dir 

Anja + Jörg


----------



## surftigresa (4. Oktober 2012)

Hi Thomas!

Alles, alles Liebe zum Geburtstag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​ 
Ich hoffe, heute Nachmittag gibt es auch noch etwas Sonne für Dich 

LG,
Melli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asphaltjunkie (4. Oktober 2012)

Thomas herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.

Vom MTB Kumpel Wolle


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. Oktober 2012)

Happy Birthday




Auch von uns Angela und Micha


----------



## ultra2 (4. Oktober 2012)

Lieber Thomas
alles Gute zum
Wasweißichsten!​


----------



## Tazz (4. Oktober 2012)

*

Lieber Thomas

 
Alles gute zum
alt 


 werden   

 




*​


----------



## Daywalker74 (4. Oktober 2012)

Vielen lieben dank euch allen


----------



## surftigresa (11. Oktober 2012)

Hi Giom!

  Alles Gute zum Runden!!!!!  

Lass es Dir gut gehen! 

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (11. Oktober 2012)

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Guillaume! *​ 
*



*​ 
*Mit zunehmendem Alter kommt sicherlich Dein südländisches "laissez-fairez" viel mehr zum Vorschein als bisher. Vermischt mit rheinländischer Lebensweise wird sicherlich noch der absolute Genießer aus Dir !*


----------



## asphaltjunkie (11. Oktober 2012)

Auch von mir ein herzlichen Glückwunsch , Guillaume. Du bist ja jetzt 40 jahre alt geworden, Alter Schwede.

Gruß Wolle


----------



## Tazz (11. Oktober 2012)

Meine Güte .... das hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht .... was bist Du alt geworden kleiner Franzose 
















Auch hier, wünsche ich,
Dir 
alles liebe 
zum runden


 Geburtstag 


 










​


----------



## Giom (12. Oktober 2012)

jaaaa 40!
danke für die Glückwünsche .


----------



## Freckles (12. Oktober 2012)

Giom schrieb:


> jaaaa 40!
> danke für die Glückwünsche .



OhweiOhwei,

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH NACHTRÄGLICH!!!!

Du hast es hoffentlich richtig krachen lassen!! 

Liebe Grüße

Micha & Angela
​


----------



## on any sunday (12. Oktober 2012)

Wie, erst 40? Hätte dich älter geschätzt.


----------



## Enrgy (12. Oktober 2012)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Wie, erst 40? Hätte dich älter geschätzt.



genau, im alter schrumpft man ja wieder. von daher... *wegduck*


von mir natürlich auch nochmal alles gute!


----------



## Giom (12. Oktober 2012)

immer auf die klein'


----------



## Dart (12. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Giom,

auch von uns noch alles Gute zum Geburtstag nachträglich und nur nicht "KLEIN"-kriegen lassen.

Anja & Jörg


----------



## Giom (14. Oktober 2012)

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (21. Oktober 2012)

*










Alles gute*


 * zum *


*Geburtstag *
* 
liebe 
Melanie
Deine Feier war Spitze !!!









*​


----------



## Tazz (1. Dezember 2012)

Enrgy schrieb:


> genau, im alter schrumpft man ja wieder. von daher... *wegduck*


​ 








Da hab ich doch gleich ein sehr schönes Zitat vom Geburtstagskind gefunden ...

Lieber Däumling

Volker 

Alles liebe


  zum  


*Geburtstag*
 

lass Dich Ordentlich Feiern 







​


----------



## Enrgy (1. Dezember 2012)

Danke Renate, aber ich verstehe das nicht so ganz.  Ich bin doch erst 15!


----------



## Tazz (25. Februar 2013)

Alles gute
 

  zum 


 *Geburtstag **

lieber 
Dart












*​


----------



## Freckles (25. Februar 2013)

Lieber Jörg,









 wir wünschen dir einen schönen Geburtstag, alles Gute im neuen Lebensjahr und viele Trails unter den Stollen!

 Liebe Grüße
 Micha & Angela​


----------



## Pete04 (25. Februar 2013)

...und möge das Wohnhome nicht so wasserdurchflutet sein wie im Harz- dafür haben mers ja die Leitung erfunden...
...ein frisches, neues Lebensjahr, Pete & Antonie...


----------



## Merlin (25. Februar 2013)

Lieber Jörg, altes Haus! 

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Lass dich feiern!


----------



## Dart (26. Februar 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

das ist ja nett

Vielen Dank für die Guten Wünsche.

Hoffentlich hört dieses Sche..-Wetter endlich bald auf und meine Erkältung verzieht sich auch mal. Ich muss dringends wieder aufs Bike.

Ich freue mich aber Euch alle bald endlich wieder im Wald zu sehen.

Viele Grüße
Jörg


----------



## Pete04 (26. Februar 2013)

Zuletzt flogst du - so letzte Erinnerung - in den Filthies in beträchtlicher Höhe über mich... ...da werd' ich mal Nacken trainieren für's nächste Mal... Grüßen an den Rest vom Wohnhome...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (26. Februar 2013)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Zuletzt flogst du - so letzte Erinnerung - in den Filthies in beträchtlicher Höhe über mich... ......


 
Du meinst kurz bevor er in den Baum eingeschlagen ist????  

Gruss, 
Melli, die schon anders gratuliert hat...


----------



## Pete04 (26. Februar 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Du meinst kurz bevor er in den Baum eingeschlagen ist????
> 
> Gruss,
> Melli, die schon anders gratuliert hat...



Der liebe Dart nennt das - glaub ich, ganz Rahmenkonform - SWOOPEN! (Ähnlichkeiten zum teutonischen "Schwupps-di-Wupps" mögen LeserInnen selber schließen...) LG, der Pete bekennender Fan vonne Pfeilschnellen Swoopers....


----------



## Dart (26. Februar 2013)

Das Ihr immer die ollen Kamellen aufwärmen müsst...


----------



## Tazz (26. Februar 2013)

Pete04 schrieb:


> :



Sehr cooles Foto


----------



## surftigresa (26. Februar 2013)

Dart schrieb:


> Das Ihr immer die ollen Kamellen aufwärmen müsst...



Liefer doch einfach neue Munition


----------



## Pete04 (26. Februar 2013)

Jenau - niemand schlägt einen Ast-Tronauten...
Hau Dich frühlings mal ins Astwerk - das Ziel des Projekts ist das PROJEKT... Wir werden (irgendwie...) dasein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asphaltjunkie (2. März 2013)

Der [email protected] hat Geburstag.Der [email protected] hat Geburstag.Der [email protected] hat Geburstag. Trallala

Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## surftigresa (2. März 2013)

Na da schliesse ich mich doch ganz schnell an 

Happy Birthday!!!!! 

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Trekki (2. März 2013)

Ralf, auch von mir einen dicken Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!

-trekki


----------



## Tazz (2. März 2013)

Och süß.  schon wieder .... 

Alles liebe zum Geburtstag lieber Ralf 

Ich wünsche Dir ein erfolgreiches und glückliches Jahr


----------



## Dart (2. März 2013)

Hallo Ralf,

auch aus dem Naafbachtal alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Bist Du bei der SAU-Tour auch wieder dabei?

Ansonsten bis später auf den Trails.

Anja & Jörg


----------



## Freckles (2. März 2013)

Lieber spät als gar nicht 

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, BLONDIIIIIIIEEEEEEE!!!!!

Liebe Grüße aus Niederbachem

Micha & Angela 


​


----------



## blitzfitz (3. März 2013)

Hallo ihr Lieben!

Vielen herzlichen Dank, dass ihr an mich gedacht habt. 
Ich freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour mit euch allen.

Bis bald und Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## meg-71 (7. Mai 2013)

Auch der Tischi hat heute Geburtstag

Alles Gute Stefan auf diesem Wege und mögest Du noch vielen Gyros in deinem Leben begegnen

gruß der meg


----------



## joscho (7. Mai 2013)

Alles Gute zum 
Geburtstag




Merlin













Und denk schon mal an den
Kuchen für Hennef ​


----------



## Trekki (7. Mai 2013)

Merlin, auch von mir ein Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.

Und nicht zu vergessen die Racer-Sandy: Platz 3 beim Schinderhannes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (8. Mai 2013)

Auch von mir lieber Tom noch ....













Alles liebe 
nachträglich 
zum 
Geburtstag













​


----------



## Merlin (8. Mai 2013)

Ihr Lieben, vielen Dank. Hab mich sehr über die Glückwünsche gefreut. Kuchen ist gespeichert, ist ja fast schon wieder Weihnachten....


----------



## Daywalker74 (9. Mai 2013)

Der Nachzügler Thomas wünscht dem Tom nachrtäglich alles jute zum Jeburtstag


----------



## Tazz (14. Mai 2013)

​ 


*Alles liebe *

*

 

  zum *





*Geburtstag,
 Angela*( Freckles)


hab eine schöne Zeit 

Grüße Renate 








​


----------



## Merlin (14. Mai 2013)

Auch von mir alles Gute, liebe Angela.


----------



## AnjaR (14. Mai 2013)

*Liebe Angela,
*
*Auch wir wünschen Dir alles erdenklich Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag. Weiterhin wünschen wir Dir Gesundheit und viele schöne Trails unter den Reifen.

Bis Samstag
Anja + Jörg
*


----------



## Pete04 (14. Mai 2013)

Na, da schliessen wir uns doch gerne an!...und zum Feste noch bitte ordentlich gemeinsame Freizeit zum Vernichten unter den Stollen...
LG, der Pete & Antonie


----------



## Andreas-MTB (15. Mai 2013)

Knapp verpaßt, aber nicht minder herzlich! 
Alles Gute nachträglich wünschen wir Dir liebe Angela, und beste Gesundheit für alle schönen Dinge im neuen Lebensjahr


----------



## Freckles (15. Mai 2013)

Ihr Lieben!

Ich habe mich sehr für eure Gratulationen und Glückwünsche hier im Forum, über Facebook oder SMS gefreut! 

Vielen Dank euch allen

Liebe Grüße
Angela

PS: Pizzatour ist in Planung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (21. Mai 2013)

*

Alles liebe 


zum 


Geburtstag 

 joscho *






​[/quote]


----------



## ultra2 (25. Mai 2013)

*Ups,
Wolle 
nachträglich alles Gute
zum Geburtstag!​*


----------



## joscho (30. Juli 2013)

*Dem Konfusen
Alles Liebe 
und Gute
zum 
Geburtstag*








Wetter passt ja



​


----------



## surftigresa (30. Juli 2013)

Auch von mir 

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!

​
(auch wenn es in Köln gerade ziemlich stürmt und regnet....)


----------



## Dart (30. Juli 2013)

Na Ralf,

dann auch von uns alles gute zum Geburtstag. Ich denke man sieht sich bald wieder auf den Trails

Anja & Jörg


----------



## Daywalker74 (30. Juli 2013)

Auch aus der TT-Zentrale einen herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.

Bis bald im Wald.

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (30. Juli 2013)

Lieber Ralf, alles liebe und gute zum Geburtstag aus Usedom von Lissy und Sonja. 
Lass es dir gut gehen.


----------



## Tazz (30. Juli 2013)

Alles liebe 


  zum   


Geburtstag 
alter
*Ralf *


----------



## PoliceCar (30. Juli 2013)

Na, da klemme ich mich gleich mal dran.

 *Häppie Börsdäi Rallef!* 

Viel Spaß beim Schnegge in der Schwyz.
Und kipp' nicht wieder alle Berge um ...


----------



## Konfuzius (31. Juli 2013)

Danke Euch allen für die netten Glückwünsche!


----------



## joscho (8. August 2013)

Liebe Lissy
Nicht nur zum Geburtstag 
wünsche ich Dir 
Alles Gute, Gesundheit und Glück













"My philosophy is to have a really good time and never to let anything stop me from doing what I want to do." ​
- Michel Petrucciani -
​


----------



## ultra2 (8. August 2013)

*Der Lissy
alles 
erdenklich Gute
zum etwa 
Enddreißigsten!*​


----------



## Tazz (8. August 2013)

*









Alles liebe


  zum 


Gebu**r**t**stag 

liebe Lissy

auf das alle Deine Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen 










*​


----------



## Freckles (9. August 2013)

Liebe Lissy!!

Nachtraglich aber nicht minder herzlich wünschen wir dir auch noch alles Gute im neuen Jahr!!

Viele liebe Grüße
Micha & Angela​


----------



## PoliceCar (24. September 2013)

*Häppie Börsdaiii zum Geburtstag Peter !!! *

*Genieße den Tag und laß Dich reichlich feiern und beschenken! *

Hast' noch 'ne neue Lupine bekommen? Dann wäre der KöFo 24h taghell befahrbar ....  ...


----------



## surftigresa (11. Oktober 2013)

Happy Birthday, Giom ​ 
​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (11. Oktober 2013)

Lieber Giom,

 Bon anniversaire!! 

 Einen schönen Tag und viel Glück, Zufriedenheit und Freude wünschen wir dir!

 Micha & Angela​


----------



## Tazz (12. Oktober 2013)

Ups ,da hab ich gestern doch glatt den kleinen Franzosen vergessen 

Alles liebe 
nachträglich zum 
*Geburtstag*
Giom​


----------



## Giom (17. Oktober 2013)

danke!!!


----------



## Tazz (21. Oktober 2013)

Alles liebe 
zum

*Geburtstag*

Surftigesa








​


----------



## Trekki (17. Mai 2014)

Manni, alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Redfraggle (17. Mai 2014)

Auch von mir alles Liebe und Gute zum Geburtstag!Lass Dich schön feiern!


----------



## Trekki (24. Mai 2014)

Und schon wieder ist ein Geburtstagskind unter uns -  @asphaltjunkie alles Gute! *http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/asphaltjunkie.77335/*


----------



## Seelrider (24. Mai 2014)

Und die Jahre ziehen ins Land und wir biken weiter ohne Verstand....., natürlich mit Freude und Lust.
Herzliche  Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag Wolfgang. Schade das wir ohne dich die Trails in Wagrain rocken müssen.


----------



## Trekki (22. Juli 2014)

Teppichhändler, alles gute zum Geburtstag und noch viel Spass in Kanada.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (23. Juli 2014)

Wolfgang 
auch von mir alles liebe zum Geburtstag 
ich wünsche Dir Glück, Gesundheit und Zufriedenheit  
, hoffe Du hattest einen wundervollen Tag 


​


----------



## asphaltjunkie (23. Juli 2014)

Tazz schrieb:


> Wolfgang
> auch von mir alles liebe zum Geburtstag
> ich wünsche Dir Glück, Gesundheit und Zufriedenheit
> , hoffe Du hattest einen wundervollen Tag
> ...


Renate, du bist spät dran.


----------



## Tazz (23. Juli 2014)

Hach nee  , ich wollte ja auch eigentlich den Micha ( Stundbeck ) gratulieren ... der hatte ja gestern 

Aber ich hatte Dir ja auch noch nicht gratuliert  , glaube ich


----------



## joscho (30. Juli 2014)

Alles Liebe und Gute
zum Geburtstag
*Konfuser*

und viel Spaß
in der Schweiz


----------



## ultra2 (30. Juli 2014)

Unserem 
*Rallef*
alles erdenklich Gute
auch in der Schweiz​


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. Juli 2014)

Von Angela und mir auch alles Gute Ralf. Viele trockene Trails mögen unter deine Reifen kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (1. Juli 2015)

Für Handlampe, unseren Häuptling und Besitzer vom Ahrtal: alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## Manni (1. Juli 2015)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag Uwe!  Gerade noch geschafft. 


Viele Grüße,
Manni


----------



## sun909 (21. Oktober 2015)

Tazz schrieb:


> Alles liebe
> zum
> 
> *Geburtstag*
> ...



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen


----------

